# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές φώτο από Λιμάνια - History of the Ports > Ιστορικές φώτο από τα υπόλοιπα λιμάνια -  History of Other Ports >  Ο Κόλπος των θαυμάτων (Ελευσίνα) [Historical photos from Eleusis Bay]

## Roi Baudoin

Νομίζω ότι αξίζει να αφιερώσουμε ένα θέμα για τον Κόλπο της Ελευσίνας και για όλα τα πλοία που κατά καιρούς έχει φιλοξενήσει. Για πλοία που παροπλίστηκαν εκεί για μικρό ή για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα, για πλοία που μετά από εδώ ταξίδεψαν ξανά ή δεν ξαναταξίδεψαν ποτέ, για πλοία που υπάρχουν ή για πλοία που δεν υπάρχουν πια.
Και ας ονομάσουμε  το θέμα αυτό με τον τίτλο "Ο κόλπος των θαυμάτων" προς τιμήν όλων αυτών των πλοίων που κατά καιρούς φιλοξενήθηκαν στον κόλπο αυτό.
Και ας ξεκινήσουμε με έναν από τους πιο παλιούς φιλοξενούμενους του κόλπου: το περίφημο  γκαζάδικο "WAVE" (ισπανικής ναυπήγησης, ελληνικών συμφερόντων) που το Νοέμβριο του 2003 έκοψε τις άγκυρες του και μετά από περιπλάνηση λίγο έλειψε να βγει στην Εθνική Οδό, στο ύψος του Σκαραμαγκά. Είναι παροπλισμένο, εδώ, πάνω από 30 χρόνια.
Αφιερώνεται σε όλα τα πλοία που πέρασαν, περνούν, ή θα περάσουν από τον κόλπο αυτό ....

Το  WAVE στον κόλπο των θαυμάτων.jpg

----------


## vassilisman

kali idea ayto to topic  :Wink: . !

----------


## Espresso Venezia

*Υπέροχη φωτογραφία !!!* Μήπως μπορείς να μας πεις τίποτα περισσότερο για το συγκεκριμμένο περιστατικό με το *WAVE* φίλε Roi ?

Επίσης να ρωτήσω, η φώτο είναι τραβηγμένη την ημέρα αυτού του περιστατικού που έκοψε τις άγκυρες, ή το έχεις τραβήξει άλλη μέρα στη ράδα της Ελευσίνας ?

----------


## Apostolos

Αυτό μας είπανε πώς το έχει κάποιος πολύ ηλικιωμένος ο οποίος το πουλάει σε μεγάλη τιμή και δέν αξίζει. Ας σημειώσουμε ότι είναι το τελευταίο three island πλοια. Εδώ απο κάπου μακριά!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Η παραπάνω φωτογραφία του "WAVE" είναι τραβηγμένη το μεσημέρι της επόμενης ημέρας μετά την ταραγμένη νύχτα. Μια νύχτα που είχε κόψει τις άγκυρες του και μετά από περιπλάνηση κατέληξε στο Σκαραμαγκά, όπως δείχνει και η επόμενη φωτογραφία.
Είναι μια σειρά από φωτογραφίες με το "WAVE", λίγο πριν έρθουν και το πάρουν τα ρυμουλκά. 
Όταν στεκόσουν στην Εθνική Οδό είχες την αίσθηση ότι η πλώρη του πλοίου ήταν ακριβώς από πάνω σου. Αν το δεις από κοντά έχεις πραγματικά την αίσθηση ότι ο χρόνος έχει γυρίσει πίσω. 
Σε όλους τους φίλους καραβολάτρες και σε όσουν αγαπούν αυτό τον μοναδικό Κόλπο και τα πλοία του.

Το  WAVE στον κόλπο των θαυμάτων ΙΙ.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το 1999 είχα γράψει ένα μικρό άρθρο με τίτλο "Ο Κόλπος των θαυμάτων" και το είχα στείλει στο περιοδικό¨"ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ". Το άρθρο συνοδευόταν από φωτογραφίες αγαπημένων μας πλοίων που ήταν τότε παροπλισμένα στον κόλπο της Ελευσίνας (και ήταν πραγματικά πάρα πολλά). 
Τελικά το άρθρο δεν μπήκε και μια σκέψη είναι να το βάλουμε κάποια στιγμή εδώ. 
Ο εξαιρετικός καραβολάτρης Peter Knego έγραψε ένα καταπληκτικό άρθρο για τον κόλπο της Ελευσίνας τον Απρίλιο του 2002 στο περιοδικό "Ships monthly" με τίτλο "Lingering in limbo": Peter Knego documents some of the historic passenger ships laid up in Eleusis Bay and at the port of Piraus.
Μεταξύ άλλων, παραθέτει ένα χάρτη του Κόλπου με τις θέσεις ορισμένων από τα πλοία (ακολουθεί παρακάτω). Αναλογικά, βέβαια, ο Peter Knego βρήκε πολύ λιγότερα πλοία από αυτά που βλέπαμε όλοι εμείς τα προηγούμενα χρόνια.
Φανταστείτε, λοιπόν, ένα υπαίθριο ναυτικό μουσείο στον Κόλπο της Ελευσίνας, με ιστορικά πλοία και τον κόσμο να μπορεί να τα επισκεφτεί με βάρκες ......
Και μην ξεχνάμε ότι το "Γεώργιος Εξπρές", το "Wave" και αρκετά άλλα είναι ακόμα εδώ.

Κόλπος της Ελευσίνας.jpg

----------


## gvaggelas

Μήπως μπορείς να ανεβάσεις το άρθρο που είχες γράψει, γιατί το θέμα είναι ενδιαφέρον.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για το ενδιαφέρον. Θα το ανεβάσω αύριο.
Είναι συμβολικό΄να ανέβει ηλεκτρονικά κάτι που δεν δημοσιεύτηκε ποτέ.
Είναι η εποχή που ο κόλπος είναι γεμάτος από "Ποσειδώνα", "Σάμαινα", "Εγνατία", "Μεγιστάνα", "Ποσειδωνία", "Πάνθηρα", "Μήδεια ΙΙ", "Margarita L", "Marianna 9", "¶γιο Βασίλειο", "Mir", "Λέρος", "Queen Vergina" και πολλά ακόμα.
Αν ανεβάσουμε μετά και το άρθρο του Peter Knego Θα δούμε ότι τα περισσότερα από τα πλοία αυτά είχαν φύγει μέσα στα τρία χρόνια που μεσολάβησαν. Δυστυχώς, όμως, έφυγαν για το ταξίδι χωρίς επιστροφή.
Ο ίδιος ο Peter Knego, είχε γράψει κάποτε ότι, συχνά για τα πλοία, ο κόλπος της Ελευσίνας είναι ο δρόμος για τον ¶δη....

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ακολουθεί ένα κείμενο σε συνέχειες από ένα άρθρο με τίτλο "Ο Κόλπος των Θαυμάτων" που δεν δημοσιεύτηκε ποτέ στο περιοδικό "ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ".
Ίσως, το κείμενο να είναι αφελές (και για αυτό να μην δημοσιεύτηκε). Αυτό, όμως, που είναι σημαντικό είναι οι φωτογραφίες που το συνόδευαν. Μπορεί να μην ήταν οι καλύτερες δυνατές, αλλά κατέγραφαν στιγμές που ο κόλπος της Ελευσίνας ήταν γεμάτος από πλοία, τα οποία μετά από λίγα χρόνια πήγαν για κόψιμο (από το 1997 και μετά).
Όταν ο Peter Knego (βλέπε παραπάνω μήνυμα) ήρθε στην Ελευσίνα το 2002, τα περισσότερα από αυτά τα πλοία ήταν μια γλυκειά ανάμνηση ..... 

"Η ζωή είναι ένα όνειρο, ένα παραμύθι με τις καλές του και τις κακές του στιγμές. Μια κλαίει και μια γελά. ¶σπρο και μαύρο, φωτεινό και σκοτεινό, άνοιξη και φθινόπωρο. Έτσι είναι και και η ζωή των πλοίων. Έρχονται στη ζωή με όνειρα και στόχους για μεγάλα και όμορφα ταξίδια, για πολλά λιμάνια και δυνατές συγκινήσεις. ¶λλα το καταφέρνουν, άλλα όχι. 
Το κάθε καράβι έχει τη μοίρα του. Για άλλα όλα είναι εύκολα, για άλλα όλα είναι δύσκολα. Οι οικονομικές δυσκολίες των αφεντικών τους, στιγματίζουν ανεπανόρθωτα και τηνν πορεία των ίδιων των πλοίων. Αν δεν πουληθούν, οδηγούνται συχνά σε αναγκαστική ανεργία, σε παροπλισμό. Και τότε έρχονται εδώ: στον κόλπο της Ελευσίνας. 
Ο Κόλπος ανοίγει στοργικά την αγκαλιά του για να φυλάξει πλοία που ατύχησαν ή κακόπεσαν. Και είναι πραγματικά πολύ φιλόξενος και συμπονετικός αυτός ο κόλπος. Ίσως, γιατί και ο ίδιος έχει υποστεί τα πάνδεινα από τους κακούς ανθρώπους. Μπορείς να συμπονέσεις μόνο αν έχεις και ο ίδιος πονέσει......"

Ακολουθεί μια εικόνα, χαρακτηριστική της εποχής εκείνης:
Ο "Ποσειδώνας", ο "Μεγιστάνας" (πρώην "Silver Paloma"), το "Σάμαινα", το "Εγνατία", ο "Πάνθηρας", το "Ποσειδωνία", το "Μήδεια ΙΙ" και αρκετά ακόμα. Από όλα αυτά επιβιώνει μόνο το "Μήδεια ΙΙ", ως "Μήδεια V".

Ο Κόλπος των θαυμάτων.jpg

----------


## vassilisman

Ennoei ton Pwseidwna poy eixe vythistei stin Paro  (metepeita Bel Air kai dialysi stin toyrkia )    ??   :Confused:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το πρώτο πλοίο από αριστερά όπως φαίνεται είναι ο "Ποσειδώνας" (ή Bel Air, όπως μετονομάστηκε). Έφτασε εδώ μετά την ανέλκυσή του στο λιμάνι της Πάρου και παρέμεινε εδώ μέχρι που πήγε για κόψιμο. Ήταν το πρώτο πλοίο από μια ντάνα που κατά καιρούς έφτανε τα επτά πλοία (τα τρία της "ARCADIA LINES"  και τα τέσσερα της ΕΛΜΕΣ). 
Στη φωτογραφία, φαίνεται δίπλα του στα αριστερά και το "GRACE M" που το είχε φέρει η ΜARLINES, μαζί με το μετέπειτα "DAME M" ("MARAKESH EXPRESS", αλλά δεν μετασκευάστηκε ποτέ και πέρασε τον περισσότερο χρόνο του στην Ελευσίνα.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ταλαιπωρημένο ύστερα από την νυχτερινή του περιπλάνηση ήρθε και στάθηκε εδώ. Τόσο κοντά στην Εθνική Οδό που ένιωθες ότι θα μπορούσες να το αγγίξεις (η φωτογραφία-slide δεν είναι τραβηγμένη με τηλεφακό και η απόσταση είναι πιο κοντινή από ότι φαίνεται στην εικόνα).
Η στιγμή που ήταν τρομερή ήταν να το πρωτοδεί κάποιος στο ξημέρωμα που για όσους το έχουν ζήσει ξέρουν ότι είναι η πιο ωραία στιγμή της ημέρας στον Κόλπο της Ελευσίνας.....

H πλώρη του WAVE.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μία ακόμα ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΗ φωτογραφία του *Roi Baudoin*, από τον ''Κόλπο των θαυμάτων''.

Ο σχολιασμός φυσικά, ανήκει στον δημιουργό.  :Smile: 

ELEYSINA.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Αν και έχω βγάλει την παραπάνω φωτογραφία, οφείλω να ομολογήσω ότι χωρίς την παρέμβαση του φίλου Esprsso Venezia δεν θα φαινόταν ποτέ τόσο ωραία. Τον ευχαριστώ δημόσια και τονίζω σε όλα τα μέλη του Forum
ότι η Ισχύς είναι πάντα εν τη Ενώση.

Για την ιστορία να πούμε ότι η παραπάνω φωτογραφία τραβήχτηκε ένα απόγευμα στον Κόλπο της Ελευσίνας πριν από 10 χρόνια και σε αυτήν διακρίνουμε:
- Το "Mir" (πρώην "Vergina" της "Vergina Ferries")
- Το "Vergina Sky" της "Vergina Ferries"
- Το "Μαρία Κοσμάς" της "Vergina Ferries"
- Το "Queen Vergina" της "Vergina Ferries"
- Το "La Palma"

----------


## Espresso Venezia

¶λλη μία πανέμορφη φωτογραφία του φίλου *Roi Baudoin*, από τον κόλπο της Ελευσίνας.

Tα πλοία που απεικονίζονται σε αυτή, μπορείτε να τα διαβάσετε *ΕΔΩ*.

ELEYSINA_2.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πολύ καλή δουλειά από τον φίλο Espresso Venezia σε μια ακόμα "δύσκολη" φωτογραφία. 
Και τα επτά πλοία της ντάτας αυτής ήταν πραγματικά υπέροχα. 
Τα τέσσερα πλοία που διακρίνονται από δεξιά ταξίδεψαν ξανά μόνο για να κοπούν. Τα τρία πλοία που διακρίνονται από αριστερά ξαναταξίδεψαν κάποια στιγμή.
Συγκεκριμένα το τρίτο από αριστερά ("Πάνθηρ") ξαναταξίδεψε βαμένο με ένα ζωηρό κόκκινο χρώμα ως "VATAN", το προτελευταίο από αριστερά ως "Ποσειδωνία" (για την ΕΛΜΕΣ) και αργότερα στην Ερυθρά (μέχρι που βυθίστηκε) και το "Μήδεια ΙΙ" (και για την ΕΛΜΕΣ και για την Palmier Ferries").
Σε εκείνο το άρθρο για τον "Κόλπο των θαυμάτων" αναφερόταν σχετικά:
" ..... Και όταν φεύγει από εδώ κάποιο πλοίο για να ξαναταξιδέψει, σκύβει και λέει στα άλλα ότι δεν θα πρέπει να απελπίζονται και ότι θα έρθει και για αυτά η καλή στιγμή. Υπάρχει αλληλεγγύη μεταξύ τους.
Παροπλισμένα όλων των χωρών ενωθείτε!
Σε κάποιες θάλασσες, σε κάποια λιμάνια, κάποιοι άνθρωποι, σας χρειάζονται και σας περιμένουν....".
Έχουν περάσει δέκα χρόνια από τότε και αυτό που μένει από εκείνα τα απογεύματα στην Ελευσίνα είναι το αίσθημα που ένιωθες ότι πήγαινες να συναντήσεις κάποιους παλιούς ξεχασμένους καλούς φίλους ........
Και για ένα μοναχικό καφέ στο "Ίρις" που στην αρχή του ήταν και αυτό μικρό, αλλά στη συνέχεια μεγάλωσε και έγινε όπως είναι σήμερα.
"Ελευσίνα - Αγέλαστος Πέτρα" για το ντοκυμαντέρ του Φίλιππου Κουτσαφτή, "Ελευσίνα - Αγέλαστο Τελευταίο Καρνάγιο" για πολλά από τα αγαπημένα μας πλοία.

----------


## Ellinis

Kαι από εμένα μια φωτογραφία του κόλπου κάπου στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του 80.
Σε πρώτο πλάνο το δύστυχο ΑΡΙΩΝ της ΝΕΛ. Έφυγε από τη ντάνα μόνο για να πάει στο διαλυτήριο.
Εκείνη την εποχή οι ντάνες ήταν τόσες που έμοιαζε οτι μπορούσε κανείς να περπατήσει από την Ελευσίνα ως τη Σαλαμίνα πάνω στα δεμένα καράβια.

Arion laid up.jpg

----------


## Leo

> ......Εκείνη την εποχή οι ντάνες ήταν τόσες που έμοιαζε οτι μπορούσε κανείς να περπατήσει από την Ελευσίνα ως τη Σαλαμίνα πάνω στα δεμένα καράβια.


Σωστή και εύστοχη η παρατήρηση σου Ellinis...αυτή είναι η χαρά του καραβολάτρη και η διστυχία του Ναυτικού. Ας ευχηθούμε να νην ξαναδούμε ποτέ τον κόλπο της Ελευσίνας έτσι... κι ας μην έχουν αναμνήσεις οι καραβολάτρες και ας πηγαίνουμε στη Σαλαμίνα από την Πάχη  :Razz: .

Από τα ωραιότερα σκαριά για τα δικά μου μάτια ήταν ο Αρίων αλλά 
έχω δεί τις λιγότερες φωτογραφίες γι αυτό το πλοίο

----------


## Espresso Venezia

MEDITERRANEAN SKY και REGENT STAR τον κόλπο της Ελευσίνας, από το αρχείο του *Roi Baudoin*.

Ανάμεσα από τα δύο πλοία διακρίνεται ένα ακόμη του Χανδρή, το οποίο δυστυχώς δεν αναγνωρίζω. Ας ελπίσουμε να μας διαφωτίσει ο φωτογράφος.

ELEYSINA_3.jpg

----------


## nautikos

> Ανάμεσα από τα δύο πλοία διακρίνεται ένα ακόμη του Χανδρή, το οποίο δυστυχώς δεν αναγνωρίζω


Προκειται για το *Amerikanis*, ενα απο τα κλασσικα ομορφα επιβατηγα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μία φωτογραφία σημερινή, από τον κόλπο των θαυμάτων.

ELEYSINA.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Και μια φωτογραφία που τραβήχτηκε το Δεκέμβριο του 1973 και που κράτησα από μια εφημερίδα που την ανατύπωσε πάνω από 10 χρόνια αργότερα.Την ημερομήνια την συμπέρανα αφού τότε καθελκύσθηκε το εικονιζόμενο φορτηγό πλοίο ALTHEA. 

Την ανέβασα μιας και διακρίνονται δύο ποστάλια της εποχής εκείνης.
Θέλει κανείς να δοκιμάσει να τα αναγνωρίσει?

Dec1973 at Eleusis.jpg

----------


## nautikos

> Την ανέβασα μιας και διακρίνονται δύο ποστάλια της εποχής εκείνης.Θέλει κανείς να δοκιμάσει να τα αναγνωρίσει?


Μα γιατι, ειναι πολυ καλη, αξιζει και για το bulk carrier Althea. Υπηρξε αν δεν κανω λαθος το πρωτο μεγαλο bulk που καθελκυστηκε απο τα Ναυπηγεια Ελευσινας. Μαλιστα υπαρχει ενα μεγαλο μοντελο του πλοιου στο κτιριο διοικησης των Ναυπηγειων.

Για τα υπολοιπα δεν ξερω, αλλα σαν να μου φαινεται το πρωτο οτι εχει τσιμινιερα με τα σινιαλα της Adriatica :Confused: .

----------


## Ellinis

Δεν έχεις άδικο, δεν βλέπεις και κάθε μέρα να καθελκύονται καράβια στην Ελλάδα. Πάντως τα σινιάλα του ποσταλιού δεν είναι της adriatica.

----------


## xara

> Την ανέβασα μιας και διακρίνονται δύο ποστάλια της εποχής εκείνης.
> Θέλει κανείς να δοκιμάσει να τα αναγνωρίσει?


Το δεύτερο είναι το Ε/Γ ΝΑΙΑΣ της Κατσουλάκου

----------


## Ellinis

Σωστά και το πρώτο είναι το ΟΙΑ, μετέπειτα ΛΗΤΩ.

----------


## helatros68

Το..Stacoco στον κολπο της Ελευσινας (παραλια Ασπροπυργου) στις 13.5.2006. (Εαν το συγκεκριμενο θεμα το ταξινομησα σε λαθος ενοτητα παρακαλω οπως μεταφερθει στο σωστο μερος).

stacoco.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Kαι εδώ φωτογραφημένο το 1988 δίπλα σε ένα άλλο σκαρί άλλης εποχής. 
Από τότε ήταν ήδη βυθισμένο. Λέγεται πως ήταν τα αμπάρια του είχαν μέσα τσιμέντο το οποίο βράχηκε και αυτός ήταν ο λόγος που δεν ανελκύστηκε ποτέ.

stacoco and unknown.jpg

----------


## esperos

Ελευσίνα  περίπου  1983. Μια  μεγάλη  παρέα  που  όμως  λίγο  μετά  θα  χάσει  κάποια  μέλη  της.

ELEFSINA.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Απίθανη παρέα. Πρώτα ειναι τα 3 πλοία του Κουσουνιάδη: Αχιλλεύς, Λητώ (πρ. Οία) και Άθενς Εξπρές.
Μετά ξεχωρίζει το Αετός/Δωδεκάνησος (μετέπειτα Corfu Sea), το φουγάρο του Melody ενώ τον ορίζοντα γεμίζει το πρώην Australis.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Μονο τον οριζοντα γεμιζει?? Σε σχεση με τα αλλα, ειναι γιγαντας!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

''O Κόλπος των θαυμάτων''...........

Η όμορφη *ΑΜΠΡΙΑΜΠΕΛΛΑ*, ο υπερήφανος *ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ*, και ο μοναχικός *SLOPS*.....  :Sad: 

ELEYSINA.jpg

----------


## esperos

Πριν εικοσιένα χρόνια. Ξεκίνησε πολεμικό, συνέχισε Ε/Γ στην Νορβηγία, πέρασε από Μάλτα και από την κατεχόμενη Κύπρο για να καταλήξει μέσω Ελευσίνας στην Aliaga για διάλυση.

Eleusis.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Mετά από ψάξιμο ανακάλυψα οτι το παραπάνω καράβι που φωτογράφησε ο έσπερος είναι το Princess Lydia. 

Το αγόρασαν Έλληνες στα τέλη του 86 και έφυγε για την Αλιάγα τέλη του 88. Μάλλον ανήκει και στα "καράβια που δεν ταξίδεψαν ποτέ".

Περισσότερα για την ιστορία του εδώ.

----------


## esperos

¶ψογη  η  συνεργασία  μας,  Ελληνίς!

----------


## esperos

Χωρίς  λόγια.

NOGA.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πραγματικά χωρίς λόγια.
Να είστε καλά.
Αυτό που θα ήθελα να μας πείτε, εφόσον θέλατε, είναι πώς ήταν εκείνα τα πρωϊνά, τα μεσημέρια και τα απογεύματα στην Ελευσίνα.
Προσωπικά πήγα πολύ πολύ μετά από εσάς και πραγματικά ένιωθα μαγικά μέσα σε τόσα πλοία.
Τότε, τουλάχιστον, που υπήρχαν πλοία ....

----------


## Apostolos

Τι λόγια να πείς μπροστά στην μαγεία αυτού του πλοίου...

----------


## Ellinis

Η μοναδική φωτογραφία του έσπερου, του προσαραγμένου ΑΥΣΤΡΑΛΙΣ ήρθε να καλύψει ένα κενό που είχα πολλά χρόνια τώρα.




> Κάποια στιγμή νομίζω το 1989 το καράβι παρουσίασε εισροή υδάτων και προκειμένου να σωθεί το τραβήξανε σε ρηχά νερά και το προσάραξαν στην παραλία του Ασπρόπυργου, εκεί περίπου που ήταν για χρόνια "καθισμένα" τα τελευταία απομεινάρια του στόλου των Τυπάδων. 
> 
> Κατόπιν το στεγανοποιήσαν και επέστρεψε στη μέση του κόλπου. Από αυτήν την οικοιοθελή προσάραξη του έμειναν τα σχετικά σημάδια στο σκαρί που ίσα διακρίνονται στη δεύτερη φώτο.
> 
> Θυμάμαι οτι πέρναγα με το αυτοκίνητο και το είδα ξαφνικά τόσα κοντά στην εθνική που δεν το είχα ξαναδεί. Δυστηχώς ωσπού να ξαναπάω να το φωτογραφήσω απο κοντά, το είχαν ήδη τραβήξει στη γνωστή μακρινή του θέση.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Η μοναδική φωτογραφία του έσπερου, του *προσαραγμένου ΑΥΣΤΡΑΛΙΣ*...


Φίλε Ellinis είναι σίγουρο ότι στη φωτογραφία του esperos το Αυστραλίς είναι προσαραγμένο ?

Ναι μεν η κλίση του πλοίου είναι εμφανέστατη αλλά μου φαίνεται πολύ μεγάλη η απόσταση από την στεριά για να είναι προσαραγμένο.  :Confused: 

Ίσως πάλι με ξεγελάει η φώτο.... δεν ξέρω.  :Confused:

----------


## Ellinis

Το καράβι πρέπει να έχει καθίσει στην παραλία του Ασπροπύργου, εκεί που ήταν για χρόνια προσαραγμένα τα ΑΘΗΝΑΙ, ΡΟΔΟΣ, ΕΛΛΑΣ του Τυπάλδου.
Τουλάχιστον εκεί εγώ το θυμάμαι να είχε "κάτσει". 
Βέβαια μόνο ο έσπερος μπορεί να μας το ξεκαθαρίσει.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

''O Κόλπος των θαυμάτων''. Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένη -σε ποιόν άλλον- στον *Roi Baudouin*.

ELEFSINA.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Νομίζω ότι το ευχαριστώ είναι πολύ λίγο ....
Καλύτερα να μην πει κανείς τίποτα γιατί τα λέει όλα η φωτογραφία.
Μόνο ένα, να προσέξετε την απόλυτη αντίθεση: το "Mediterranean Sky" φωλιά για τα ψάρια από χρόνια και το "'Ελυρος" ξεκινά πολύ σύντομα τα ταξίδια του στο Αιγαίο.
Καλά ταξίδια στο 'Ελυρος" και πολλά ευχαριστώ στον καλό φίλο Espressο Venezia.

----------


## a.molos

Φωτό απο την ντάνα της Ελευσίνας, με πλοία της ΕΛ.ΜΕΣ.

H.M.L  DEPOT.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

Panther-Egnatia-Apollonia II-Poseidonia??? Τα λέω σωστά......???

----------


## a.molos

Σωστός πέρα για πέρα!

----------


## sea_serenade

Να ρωτήσω κάτι??? Μεταξύ Apollonia II και Poseidonia υπάρχει κάποιο άλλο πλοίο???

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μια εικόνα από τον Κόλπο της Ελευσίνας, το Σάββατο 1η Νοεμβρίου 2008.
Σαν εικόνα μοιάζει όμορφη.
Τα φορτηγά που περιμένουν στη ράδα...
Δεν είναι, όμως, ακριβώς έτσι.
Μάλλον, είναι παροπλισμένα.
Σημάδι άραγε της κρίσης της ναυτιλίας;
Το μέλλον θα δείξει.
Αν  η κρίση συνεχιστεί, τότε ο Κόλπος της Ελευσίνας θα γεμίσει ξανά με πλοία κάθε λογής.

Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στoν Παναγιώτη, τον mastrokosta, τον scoufgian, τον Ναυτικό ΙΙ, τον moutsokwstas, τον polyka, τον Leo, τον Rocinante, τον Ellinis, τον Νίκο, τον Έσπερο και τον Α. Μώλο.

Ο κόλπος των θαυμάτων.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

να σαι καλα roi και να συνεχισεις να μας προσφερεις διαμαντια απο το απιστευτο αρχειο σου

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Μια εικόνα από τον Κόλπο της Ελευσίνας, το Σάββατο 1η Νοεμβρίου 2008.
> Σαν εικόνα μοιάζει όμορφη.
> Τα φορτηγά που περιμένουν στη ράδα...
> Δεν είναι, όμως, ακριβώς έτσι.
> Μάλλον, είναι παροπλισμένα.
> Σημάδι άραγε της κρίσης της ναυτιλίας;
> Το μέλλον θα δείξει.
> Αν  η κρίση συνεχιστεί, τότε ο Κόλπος της Ελευσίνας θα γεμίσει ξανά με πλοία κάθε λογής.
> 
> ...


Ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση!!!
Αλλά ελπίζω να μην γεμίσει ο κόλπος με νεκρά καράβια. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι ένα καράβι χωρίς αυτούς που το κινούν είναι σαν οργανισμός χωρίς αίμα, χωρίς πνοή. Και σίγουρα αυτοί που θα του έδιναν ζωή θα ψάχνουν σε κανα γραφείο για δουλειά.
Ας είναι όλα τα πλοία στον κόλπο στη δύση τους, όταν δεν μπορούν πια να ταξιδεύουν.

----------


## Nautikos II

Οι εφιαλτικές εικόνες από την κρίση του ’80, με τα εκατοντάδες πλοία να σχηματίζουν ντάνες, το ένα δίπλα στο άλλο στην Ελευσίνα στοιχειώνουν πλέον την ναυτιλία. 
Μία βόλτα προς την Κόρινθο, μπορεί να δώσει την εικόνα που αρχίζει να σχηματίζεται. Τα πρώτα 10 πλοία, στην πλειοψηφία τους φορτηγά, έχουν δέσει, στέλνοντας προειδοποιητικά μηνύματα. ¶λλωστε στον τομέα των φορτηγών πλοίων η αγορά έχει πέσει κατά 97%!!! Από τις αρχές του περασμένου Ιουνίου όπου είχε φθάσει σε επίπεδο ρεκόρ
Την ίδια, πολλοί είναι εκείνοι που τηλεφωνούν στο Λιμεναρχείο Ελευσίνας ρωτώντας να μάθουν τη διαδικασία πρέπει να ακολουθηθεί για τον παροπλισμό ενός πλοίου, αφού υπάρχει ειδική νομοθεσία. Ο αριθμός τους έχει φθάσει περίπου τους 300.
Μάλιστα στην Ελευσίνα από τη δεκαετία του ’80 υπάρχει και ειδικό γραφείο παροπλισμού πλοίων. 

Την περίοδο αυτή βρίσκεται σε εξέλιξη ένα ψυχολογικό παιχνίδι αφού στη ναυτιλιακή αγορά κυκλοφορούν φήμες για τον αριθμό των παροπλισμένων πλοίων που όσο μεγαλώνει η κρίση τόσο αυξάνει. Το θέμα είναι ποιος θα κάνει το πρώτο βήμα.
Οι εταιρείες πριν δέσουν τα πλοία τους προσπαθούν να κερδίσουν χρόνο, παίζοντας την «τελευταία τους ζαριά». Το αγκυροβόλιο έξω από τον Πειραιά, η ράδα, έχει αρχίσει να γεμίζει από πλοία τα οποία είτε περιμένουν σειρά για να ξεφορτώσουν είτε περιμένουν να βρούν ναύλο. Κάποιοι στέλνουν τα πλοία τους για επισκευή τώρα που δεν υπάρχει δουλειά, προκειμένου να είναι έτοιμα όταν και εφόσον εμφανισθεί η ευκαιρία. 

Τα δένουν στο εξωτερικό

Οι ναυτιλιακές εταιρείες όμως δεν ψάχνουν μόνο στην Ελλάδα για να βρούν αγκυροβόλια για να δέσουν τα πλοία τους. Έντονο ενδιαφέρον δείχνουν για λιμάνια της Αφρικής αλλά και της ¶πω Ανατολής. Το καθεστώς που επικρατεί όμως δεν είναι συγκεκριμένο με αποτέλεσμα, οι τιμές να διαφέρουν όχι μόνο από κράτος σε κράτος αλλά και από περιοχή σε περιοχή, με αποτέλεσμα να διστάζουν οι πλοιοκτήτες αφού θέλουν να γλιτώσουν και το τελευταίο δολάρια. 

Πηγη

----------


## Ellinis

Το 1988, ο κόλπος της Ελευσίνας φιλοξενούσε ακόμη πολλά καράβια που είχαν δέσει στην κρίση της δεκαετίας του 70. 
Ανάμεσα τους το άλλοτε ΑΥΣΤΡΑΛΙΣ του Χανδρή αλλά και το CONSTELLATION του Καβουνίδη.

eleusis 1.jpg

Πίσω από το CONSTELLATION ξεχωρίζει μια άσπρη και μια γκρι πλώρη. Η γκρι πλώρη με το χαρακτηριστικό ακομοδέσιο μου φέρνει σε κάποιο από τα ΑΤΛΑΣ Ι ή ΑΤΛΑΣ ΙΙ. 
Το ΑΤΛΑΣ Ι νομίζω πως τότε ήδη ταξίδευε από Ραφήνα.
Το ΑΤΛΑΣ ΙΙ σύμφωνα με το Σουηδό είχε τότε αγοραστεί από το Βεντούρη και μετανομαστεί ΣΙΦΝΟΣ αλλά δεν είχε μετασκευαστεί ακόμη για να ταξιδέψει ως ΣΙΦΝΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ. Ίσως λοιπόν να είναι το ΣΙΦΝΟΣ.

ATLAS.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι κάθε 10, περίπου, χρόνια ο Κόλπος της Ελευσίνας γεμίζει με πλοία.
Το είδαμε προς το τέλος της δεκαετίας του '80, του '90 και τώρα.

Η παραπάνω φωτογραφία είναι μοναδική.
Έχω μόνο την εντύπωση ότι το *"Ατλας ΙΙ"* είναι το μετέπειτα "Αλέκος" ("Καπετάν Αλέξανδρος" και "Καπεταν Αλέξανδρος Α") και το *"Ατλας Ι" τ*ο μετέπειτα "Σίφνος  Εξπρές", "Ηγουμενίτσα Εξπρές" και "Ορέστης".
Με κάθε επιφύλαξη.

Αυτα, πάντως, ανααφέρονται και στην παρακάτω εξαιρετική ιστοσελίδα 
http://www.theshipslist.com/ships/lines/asn.htm

*"*_Cerdic Ferry was built in 1961 by Ailsa Shipbuilding & Co., Troon | 1971 ASN             taken over by European Ferries Group (EFG), 1981 sold to Libra Maritime             renamed Atlas I, 1987 sold to Ventouris renamed Sifnos, 1990 renamed             Sifnos Express, 1994 renamed Igoumenitsa Express, 1998 renamed Orestes,           2007 scrapped at Aliaga."
_
_"Doric Ferry" was built in 1962 by Ailsa Shipbuilding & Co., Troon | 1971 ASN             taken over by European Ferries Group (EFG), 1981 sold to Libra Maritime             renamed Atlas II, 1989 sold to Cycladic Lines renamed Alekos, 1989             sold to Agoudimos Lines renamed Kapetan Alexandros, 1993 renamed           Kapetan Alexandros A."
_

----------


## Ellinis

Έχεις δίκιο, τα έγραψα ανάποδα.

----------


## Leo

Απο μαι περιήγηση στον κόλπο των θαυμάτων ... (πολύ σωστός ο ορισμός του θέματος), ανακάλυψα 2 πράγματα που θέλω να μοιραστώ μαζί σας. Αν καποις γνωρίζει ας τα σχολιάσει.

P1130012.jpg

P1130017.jpg

Θα επανέλθω και με άλλες φωτογραφίες από τον υπέροχο κόλπο των θαυμάτων.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε μου, πολύ όμορφες οι φωτογραφίες σου.
 Στην πλώρη βλέπουμε την πλώρη ενός πλοίου με το όνομα "Αλεξάνδρα" και νηολόγιο Ύδρας (αν θυμάμαι καλά) που το έχουν ως μνημείο μπροστά από το τσιμεντάδικο (ολίγον σουρεαλιστικό).
Η δεύτερη μας δείχνει ένα πραγματικό θαλασσινό μνημείο.

Στον κόλπο αυτόν μπορείς να δεις τα πάντα.
Όμορφα και άσχημα.
¶σπρα και μαύρα.
Αντιθέσεις και αντιφάσεις.

Περιμένουμε τη συνέχεια.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Φίλε Ellinis, μεταξύ του CONSTELLATION και του ATLAS η άσπρη πλώρη είναι του ΑMERIKANIS.

----------


## Leo

Η συνέχεια στον κόλπο των θαυμάτων είναι μάλλον ανησυχιτική αφού με την κρίση οι ντάνες πληθαίνουν και μεγαλώνουν. Παρατηρήσαμε λοιπόν:

τα φορτηγά Capesize...
elefsina12345.jpg

Τα γκαζάδικα και όχι μόνο...
elefsina23456.jpg

Τα μικρά που δεν είναι μόνο αυτά...
elefsina34567.jpg

Τα κρουαζιερόπλοια, σε άλλη ντάνα και ποστάλια, ρο-ρο και ο Ερμής
elefsina45678.jpg

Τα φοστηγά handymax
elefsina56789.jpg


Γενικά έχω την αίσθηση ότι πληθαίνουν τα πλοία, παρόλα αυτά δεν είναι παλιά!! Να ευχηθούμε να αδειάσει ο κόλπος και ας μην έχει θαύματα.

----------


## Trakman

Δεν μπορώ να μη σου πω ότι το ρεπορταζ σου είναι μαγεία!!! :Wink:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Γενικά έχω την αίσθηση ότι πληθαίνουν τα πλοία, παρόλα αυτά δεν είναι παλιά!! *Να ευχηθούμε να αδειάσει ο κόλπος και ας μην έχει θαύματα.*


Όντως δεν φαίνονται παλιά που όσο υπήρχαν νάλοι τξίδευαν με νύχια και δόντια, αλλά καινούρια που μπορούν να δώσουν δουλειά σε πολλόυς ναυτικούς.  Έυχομαι κι εγώ το ίδιο και αντί να είναι σε ντάνες να ταξιδεύουν.

----------


## Leo

Συνεχίζοντας την περιήγηση στον θαυμαστό κόλπο τωv θαυμάτων παρατηρούμε:

Τα αναμένοτα σειρά

elefsis91234.jpg

στο "παρά 5" πρίν το τέλος....

elefsis90123.jpg

τα τελειωμένα

elefsis92345.jpg

τα πεθαμένα

elefsis93456.jpg

και τέλος τα συγχωρεμένα στεριά και θάλασσα!!

elefsis94567.jpg

----------


## Nautikos II

> Συνεχίζοντας την περιήγηση στον θαυμαστό κόλπο τωv θαυμάτων παρατηρούμε:
> 
> Τα αναμένοτα σειρά
> 
> elefsis91234.jpg
> 
> στο "παρά 5" πρίν το τέλος....
> 
> elefsis90123.jpg
> ...


Αποκαλυπτικη η τσαρκα

----------


## Ellinis

> τα τελειωμένα
> 
> elefsis92345.jpg


To μεγαλύτερο είναι το STACOCO, κάποτε ανήκε στο STAμάτη COCOτα γι'αυτό και το σήμα του στο φουγάρο είναι ένα μπουζούκι. Εδω και χρόνια έχει καθύσει στο βυθό του Ασπρόπυργου. 
Τώρα βλέπω απέκτησε και παρεούλα ένα μικρό που κάνει σούζα  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Έχει δει κανείς πως το λένε το μικρό;

----------


## Leo

Απο τις 13 Δεκεμβρίου  που είχα περιηγηθεί των *κόλπο των θαυμάτων* μέχρι χθές που πέρασα, αλλά δεν φωτογράφισα γιατί ο καιρός ήταν κακός, η κατάσταση έχει αλλάξει πολύ. Οι *ντάνες* έχουν πληθύνει και αυτό βέβαια δεν είναι παρήγορο. Συνάδελφοι και συμφορουμίτες μου λένε άλλοι ότι έχουν φέρει και  ντανιάρει (παροπλίσει) πλοία τους, και άλλοι ότι έχουν αρχίσει να  το συζητάνε. Παρακολουθούμε και θα επανέλθουμε με νέο υλικό.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Η τελευταία φωτογραφία για τη χρονιά που φεύγει από μένα.
Κόλπος της Ελευσίνας 1996.
Τα πλοία της *ΕΛΜΕΣ* (με επιφύλαξη νομίζω "*Κορίνθια", "Εγνατία"* και κάποιο ακόμα) και η μυθική μορφή του *Παναγιώτη Φαρμάκη.*
Η εικόνα είναι από το ντοκυμαντέρ του Φίλιππου Κουτσαφτή *"ΑΓΕΛΑΣΤΟΣ ΠΕΤΡΑ".*

Θα πούμε πολλά περισσότερα για τον Παναγιώτη Φαρμάκη, αναμφίβολα ένα από τα "Θαύματα" της Ελευσίνας.
Προς το παρόν, ο φίλος Ellinis ας μας πει ποια πλοία μπορεί να είναι.

Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στον Ellinis, τον Leo, τον Νίκο, τον polyka, τον Α. Μώλο, τον Έσπερο, τον Παναγιώτη, τον scoufgian, τον moutsokwstas, τον Ναυτικό ΙΙ, τον paroskayak, τον Rocinante, τον Ben Bruce, τον Jolly Roger, τον giorgos .... και τον Καπετάν-Ανδρέα.

*Κ**αλή Χρονιά σε όλους και πολλά πολλά ταξίδια
* 
Παναγιώτης Φαρμάκης.png

----------


## Nautikos II

Ευχαριστουμε για οσα εχεις κανει

----------


## Ellinis

Roi, πρώτος είναι ο "Δούκας" κατά κόσμο ΚΟΡΙΝΘΙΑ, μετά ξεχωρίζω το φουγάρο του ΕΓΝΑΤΙΑ και τρίτο είναι ένα από τα ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝΙΑ/PANTHER.
Θα έλεγε κανείς πως ξεχειμωνιάζουν αλλά κάποια απο αυτά έφυγαν από τις ντάνες μόνο για να πάνε στο διαλυτήριο.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε Ellinis, δεν είναι σίγουρο αν το πλάνο έχει τραβηχτεί το 1996 ή λίγο νωρίτερα. Πρέπει να είναι λίγο νωρίτερα.
Πιθανόν, να είναι η εποχή λίγο πριν φύγει το "Κορίνθια".
Τα δύο δεν ταξίδεψαν από τότε.
Το τρίτο ("Ποσειδωνία"/"Πάνθηρ") ξαναταξίδεψε.
Το 1997 το *"Πάνθηρ"* έκανε Brindisi-Cesme.
Το *"Ποσειδωνία"* ταξίδεψε σίγουρα το 2002.  Ας δούμε καρέ-καρέ τα δύο επόμενα πλάνα από το ντοκυμαντέρ *"Αγέλαστος Πέτρα"* του *Φίλιππου Κουτσαφτή*.
Στο πρώτο πλάνο βλέπουμε την πρύμνη του *"Κορινθία".*
Θα θέλαμε να μας πεις φίλε Ellinis ποιο είναι το ιστορικό πλοίο με το μπλε χρώμα στο δεύτερο πλάνο. 

Αφιερωμένες εξαιρετικά σε όλους.
Καλή χρονιά και ότι το καλύτερο για όλους.

Ο *Παναγιώτης Φαρμάκης* γεννήθηκε το 1930 σε ένα χωριό της Βοιωτίας που σήμερα λέγεται Δάφνη.
Έζησε στην Ελευσίνα σαν ένας πλάνητας, όπως τον αποκαλεί ο Φίλιππος Κουτσαφτής.
Γύριζε με τα πόδια όλη της Ελευσίνα και μάζευε τα αρχαία που έβρισκε σε μπάζα, σε οικόπεδα, στην παραλία.
Στη συνέχεια τα πήγαινε μέχρι τον Αρχαιολογικό Χώρο της Ελευσίνας.
Πριν από περίπου 10 χρόνια αναχώρησε και αυτός για ένα μακρινό ταξίδι. 

Κορινθία.png

Ελευσίνα.png

----------


## Ellinis

Σαν να βλέπουν τα ματάκια μου ένα ΑΥΣΤΡΑΛΙΣ!!! το οποίο φαίνεται λες και είναι μια σπιθαμή από την παραλία. Με τα σημάδια από την προσάραξη να φαίνονται στη δεξιά του πλευρά.
Που να ήμουν εκείνη τη μέρα...  :Sad:

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Για να ειναι μπλε, μηπως ειναι ΙΤΑΛΙΣ? ;-)

----------


## Ellinis

Μπορείς να το πεις και NOGA (όπως έγραφε η πρύμνη) ή ALFERDOSS (όπως έγραφαν τα χαρτιά) αλλά για εμένα το πρώτο όνομα που μου ήρθε στο μυαλό όταν το πρωτοείδα στην Ελευσίνα ήταν ΑΥΣΤΡΑΛΙΣ.
Μόνο που τότε δεν είχα βρει το "δρόμο" για την Ελευσίνα και δυστυχώς το φωτογράφιζα απο μακρυά, από την παραλία του Ασπρόπυργου.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ξαναγυρίζουμε στην Ελευσίνα πριν από αρκετά χρόνια.
Με το φακό του Φίλιππου Κουτσαφτή για το ντοκυμαντέρ *"ΑΓΕΛΑΣΤΟΣ ΠΕΤΡΑ".*
Η μυθική μορφή του *Παναγιώτη Φαρμάκη.*
Να ψάχνει για αρχαία ανάμεσα στα μπάζα.
Και μετά να τα πηγαίνει στον Αρχαιολογικό Χώρο της Ελευσίνας, κουβαλώντας τα στους ώμους.

Συχνά στις αναζητήσεις του αυτές έφτανε μέχρι την παραλία της Ελευσίνας.
Υπάρχουν πολλά καρέ με φόντο τα παροπλισμένα πλοία του Κόλπου της Ελευσίνας.

Μέσα από το ντοκυματέρ αυτό ο πλάνητας αυτός μας έγινε γνωστός.
Ένας άνθρωπος απίστευτος.
Στους μαθητές λέω καμιά φορά ότι αυτός ο άνθρωπος διδάσκει κάτι που ελάχιστοι στη σημερινή Ελλάδα μπορεί να τους διδάξουν.
Και αυτό είναι το *ΗΘΟΣ.*
Και όπως όλοι οι σημαντικοί άνθρωποι διδάσκουν με τις πράξεις τους και τα έργα τους και όχι με τα λόγια.

Παναγιώτης Φαρμάκης - Αυστραλίς - Κορινθία - Εγνατία - Ιωάννης Εξπρές και πολλά ακόμα.
Αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά σε όλους.

Στην Ελευσίνα.jpg

Παναγιώτης Φαρμάκης-Ελευσίνα.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ανάμεσα μια χαρακτηριστική φωτογραφία στη gallery που δείχνει πολλά πολλά πλοία.
Ντάνες από παροπλισμένα πλοία τον Οκτώβριο του 2002.

Ανάμεσά τους το *"Εξπρές Ερμής"* (πρώην Bari Express"), το *"Κάμιρος"* με το άλογο στο φουγάρο, το *"Medina Star"* (θα ταξίδευε την μεθεπόμενη χρονιά ως *"Εγνατία ΙΙΙ")*, το *"Αγία Γαλήνη"* των Μινωϊκών, το *"Cesme 2"* ("Ionian Galaxy" ή "Ionian Island").
Κάποια από αυτά τα πλοία θα έφευγαν από εδώ για το διαλυτήριο.
Κάποια θα ξαναταξίδευαν για λίγο.
Κάποια λίγα συνεχίζουν να ταξιδεύουν (τα κρουαζιερόπλοια).

Η φωτογραφία είναι εδώ
http://www.nautilia.gr/gallery.asp?contentid=2541

Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στον Απόστολο, τον Finnpartner 1966, τον Ellinis, τον Leo, τον Rocinante, τον paroskayak, τον Ben Bruce, τον polyka, τον scoufgian, τον moutsokwstas, τον Ναυτικό ΙΙ και τον dimitris.

----------


## hayabusa

για κάποιο λόγο το πανέμορφο Bari Express μου έδωσε την εντύπωση πως γνώριζε την άσχημη τύχη του και περίμενε καρτερικά να ερθει η στιγμή του θανάτου του.

Καταπληκτική φωτογραφία φίλε Roi...Μερικά αξέχαστα πλοία που προσωπκά θα τα θυμάμαι για πάντα  :Very Happy:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε μου έχεις δίκιο.
Η "Πριγκίπισσα", το αγαπημένο μας "Bari Express" (πρώην "Prinses Astrid") το ήξερε ότι δεν επρόκειτο να ξαναταξιδέψει.
Το ήξερε έπειτα από εκείνο το .... τράκο στη Φολέγανδρο.
Παρόλα αυτά υπήρχαν κάποιοι που τη ζήτησαν να την αγοράσουν για να ξαναταξιδέψει.
Οι γνωστοί άνουτοι προτίμησαν να τη στείλουν για παλιοσίδερα.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Ωραια η φωτο σου Roi, αλλα διακρινω ενα λαθος στην ημερομηνια. Το Καμιρος, "επισκεφτηκε" την Τουρκια, τελη Μαίου 2002. Αρα, μηπως ειναι βγαλμενη Οκτωβρη του 2001? Ή ισως 2000, γιατι το Medina Star (συμφωνα με το FaktaOmFartyg και το Μiramar, δειχνουν οτι μετονομαστηκε σε Egnatia III το 2002. 2000+μεθεπομενη χρονια=2002, αρα, δεν θα ειχε το σημα της Irish Coninental Line, αλλα της ΕΛΜΕΣ, ή ισως να ταξιδευε τον Οκτωβρη ακομα). Aυτο που με μπερδευει, ειναι οτι ο Eρμης, δεν εχει σινιαλο στην τσιμινιερα. Απο αυτα που υπαρχουν στη φωτο: 

Cesme 2 (Merdif 2-2003)
Minoan Prince (Golden Prince-2003)
Aγια Γαληνη (Maya Empress-2002, Dayana-2004, +2006 στις Ακτες της Κολομβιας, καθ΄οδον για Alang)

Μedina Star (*Εγνατια ΙΙΙ-8-2002*, Egnatia 9-2007 +Alang)
Queen Calliope (*Opi 5-2002* + Aliaga)
Εxpress Ερμης (Express Erme-2003 + Alang)
Silver Star (Olvira-2003, Ocean Princess-2005, Siritara Ocean Queen-9-2006, +10-2006 Ανετραπη στον ποταμο Xhao Praya, στην Ταϋλανδη). Aρα, μονο τα 2 πρωτα ταξιδευουν ακομα.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Παρόλα αυτά υπήρχαν κάποιοι που τη ζήτησαν να την αγοράσουν για να ξαναταξιδέψει.


Ποιος ειχε ζητησει τον Ερμη??? Κανενας VSL?

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε Finnpartner1966, τo *"Εξπρές Ερμής"* ταξίδεψε το μεγαλύτερο μέρος του 2001 σε ενδοκυκλαδικά δρομολόγια και πρέπει να ήρθε στην Ελευσίνα στις αρχές του 2002.
Το *"Medina Star"* άργησε πολύ να πάρει τα σινιάλα της ΕΛΜΕΣ.
Μπορεί στα χαρτιά να είχε πάρει το όνομα "Εγνατία ΙΙΙ", αλλά στην πράξη τα χρώματα και τα σινιάλα τα πήρε το 2003, μιας και ταξίδεψε για την ΕΛΜΕΣ μόνο το καλοκαίρι του 2003.
Έχω βγάλει πολλές φωτογραφίες με το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο από το Νέο Μώλο Δραπετσώνας, τον Κόλπο της Ελευσίνας, την Πάτρα και πάλι πίσω στην Ελευσίνα, οπότε τα στοιχεία που παραθέτουν τα site που αναφέρεις δεν είναι σωστά. Μπορεί να είχε πάρει το όνομα, αλλά όχι τα σινιάλα.
Το 2002 στην Ελευσίνα πήγα πολύ λίγες φορές.
Ίσως, να μην τραβήχτηκε τον Οκτώβριο η συγκεκριμένη φωτογραφία.
Μπορεί και έχει τραβηχτεί το Πάσχα του 2002.
Από τις άλλες φωτογραφίες που θα βάλουμε θα φανεί, πιθανόν, η ακριβής ημερομηνία.

Την "Πρικίπισσα" την είχαν ζητήσει για να κάνει άγονη.
Δεν αποκλείεται, βέβαια, να είχε και πάλι την τύχη του "Μήλος Εξπρές".
Μπορεί, όμως, και να την γλύτωνε.

Σίγουρα δεν την είχε ζητήσει η VSL.
Οι λόγοι που δεν θα τη ζητούσε ποτέ είναι, νομίζω, γνωστοί.

Ο Κόλπος της Ελευσίνας ηταν, είναι και θα είναι για πάντα μαγικός.
Υπάρχουν πολλές φωτογραφίες από διάφορες εποχές που ήταν γεμάτος με πλοία.
Δυστυχώς, μια ακόμα φαίνεται να είναι και η σημερινή.

----------


## sylver23

Προχθές επισκέφτηκα τον κόλπο της Ελευσίνας ή αλλιώς --κόλπο των θαυμάτων--πρώτη φορά απο κοντά.(πάντα των έβλεπα από την εθνική οδό)
Μπορώ να πω οτι η ονομασία -κολπος των θαυμάτων- ταιριάζει απόλυτα.
Ηταν μια ομορφη εμπειρία που καθε καραβολατρης πρέπει να ζησει.
Ας αρχισω λοιπόν μια παρουσίαση με καποιες εικόνες που ειδα.
Χρόνια τωρα βλέπω απο την παλαιά εθνική το κουφαρι του mediteranean sky και παντα ήλπιζα οτι θα καταφέρω να φτάσω κοντά.να λοιπόν που τα κατάφερα.
καμμενα δέντρα (φωτο 1) απο αδιαφορια <ανθρώπου> παρέα με το ημιβυθισμένο σκαρί (φωτο 2) παλι απο αδιαφορία ανθρώπων.

Το να βλέπεις ενα σκαρί στα 15 μετρα (φωτο 3) απόσταση απο εσένα σε αυτή την κατάσταση σου προκαλεί ενα περίεργο συναίσθημα δέους ,λύπης και ντροπής.
Αξίζει ενα τέτοιο τέλος σε ενα πλοίο?? απο εμάς απάντηση υπάρχει *-ΟΧΙ-*
Απο τους υπεύθυνους αυτής της κατάληξης ειναι ένα αναπάντητο ερώτημα.

----------


## Rocinante

Ο κολπος των θαυματων κρυβει πολλες εκπληξεις. Οσες φορες και αν παει καποιος θα δει και κατι διαφορετικο κατι καινουριο η κατι που δεν το ειχε παρατηρησει τις προηγουμενες φορες.
Mediterranean Sky. Η εξαιρεση. Οσες φορες και αν το δει καποιος θα αισθανθει το ιδιο δεος. Sylver οι φωτογραφιες σου υπεροχες αλλοστε εχεις και ενα προσον εισαι νεος εχεις ποδια γερα και ανεξαντλητη ορεξη και μπορεσες και εφτασες πολυ κοντα. Αγαπητε μου γειτωνα ομως θα πρεπει να ομολογησεις οτι οσο καλες ειναι καποιες φωτογραφιες δεν συγκρινονται με μια επισκεψη στο σημειο εκεινο. Ακουγετε οτι προγραμματιζεται η ανελκυση. Η παρατηρηση απο την παλαια εθνικη ειναι ευκολη. Εαν μπορειτε να πλησιασετε και ποιο κοντα οπως ο Sylver καντε το. Πρεπει ομως να το χαζεψετε για λιγο. Ο πληγωμενος γιγαντας γερμενος στο πλαι...

----------


## sylver23

φυσικα να το βλέπεις απο φώτο δεν συγκρίνεται με το να το επισκεφτείς.περα απο αυτό ,το να το βλέπεις απο την εθνική και πάλι δεν συγκρίνεται με το να φτάσεις κοντα,σχεδόν δίπλα του.Αν και η ανέλκυση πιστεύω οτι αργεί ακόμα καλό θα ήταν οσοι δεν έχουν παει να το προσπαθήσουν.Καλό θα ήταν να μην αφήνουμε πράγματα που μπορούμε να κάνουμε για άλλη ωρα.με την ίδια λογική πολλοί αθηναίοι δεν εχουν πάει στην ακρόπολη...και φτάνουν σε μια ηλικία που πλέον δεν ειναι δυνατόν..


Ας συνεχισουμε την βόλτα και να δούμε διάφορα εμπορικά πλοία(φωτο 1).
Αλλα αναμένουν (φωτο 2) για κάποιο ναύλο και άλλα θα παραμείνουν για πάρα πολυ καιρό σε αυτόν τον κόλπο κάνοτας παρέα το ένα στο άλλο(φωτο 3)

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε Sylver 23 για τις πολύ όμορφες εικόνες που μας χαρίζεις και τις σκέψεις και τα συναισθήματα που τις συνοδεύουν.

Ο Κόλπος των θυμάτων και των ερωτημάτων παραμένει πάντα μαγικός.
Είναι πολύ όμορφο να βρεθείς εκεί την ώρα που σπάει το σκοτάδι και γεννιέται το πρώτο φως.
Το *λυκαυγές* της ημέρας.
Αλλά και την ώρα που σκοτεινιάζει και χάνεται το το φως.
Το *λυκόφως.*

Αλλά και μετά να σκεφτείς για ποιο λόγο μετέτρεψαν έναν από τους ωραιότερους κόλπους της Ελλάδας στην πιο βεβαρυμένη βιομηχανική ζώνη της χώρας.
Η Σαλαμίνα, η πομπή των Παναθηναίων, η λίμνη των Ρειτών στον Σκαραμαγκά, τα Ελευσίνια Μυστήρια, η Δήμητρα, η Περσεφόνη....
Αλλά και η Χαλυβουργική, το τσιμεντάδικο, τα διυλιστήρια, τα ναυπηγεία, το γυψάδικο....

Ότι βάζει ο νους σου, εδώ θα το βρεις.
*Γιατί, λοιπόν, έγιναν όλα αυτά ;;;;*

Τα καράβια είναι, απλά, το κερασάκι στην τούρτα.
Πηγαίνετε, φίλοι, στον Κόλπο των θαυμάτων και δείτε τα όλα.
Και τα καράβια και τα εργοστάσια, και τα όμορφα και τα άσχημα.

Φίλε Rocinante, στο ρεματάκι στο Σκαραμαγκά βλέπεις συχνά κάποιον ερωδιό, ή κάποιον καλαμοκανά.
Τα πουλιά έχουν μνήμη, θυμούνται τα μέρη αυτά και συνεχίζουν και πηγαίνουν.

*Οι άνθρωποι, άραγε, έχουν μνήμη ;;;;*

Τρεις εικόνες από την* "Αγέλαστο Πέτρα"* του *Φίλιππου Κουτσαφτή* για την Ελευσίνα και τους ανθρώπους της ...

Ότι απέμεινε ....

¨οτι απέμεινε.jpg

Συναντήσεις

Συναντήσεις.jpg

Καλλίχορον Φρέαρ.
Λέγεται ότι εδώ, στο πηγάδι αυτό, κάθησε να ξαποστάσει η Δήμητρα στην εξαντλητική αναζήτηση της Περσεφόνης.

Καλλίχορον φρέαρ.jpg

Αφιερωμένες εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους φίλους

----------


## sylver23

Οι ντάνες στον κόλπο της Ελευσίνας συνεχίζουν να μεγαλώνουν.Ας δουμε κάποιες απο αυτές 

Στην  πρώτη φώτο  διακρίνονται τέσσερις ντάνες μαζι.
Στην δεύτερη φωτο έχουμε την ντανα με τέσσερα φορτηγά του Πολέμη.
Στην τριτη φωτο ειναι μια απο τις μεγαλύτερες ντάνες που αριθμεί 8 πλοία
και τέλος στην τέταρτη φώτο ακόμα μια με τέσσερα πλοια

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ τον καλό φίλο Sylver23 για τις πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες με τις ντάνες που συνεχίζουν, δυστυχώς, να πληθαίνουν.

Πάμε τώρα δέκα χρόνια πριν

Το σκηνικό και πάλι το ίδιο.
Ντάνες με επιβατηγά και εμπορικά πλοία.

Το "Λέρος", το "Mir" (πρώην "Vergina"), το "Queen Vergina", το "Vergina Sky", το "La Palma" και πολλά ακόμα.

Η ίδια ιστορία επαναλαμβάνεται για μια ακόμα φορά.
Από τη δεκαετία του '50 και μετά και, συνήθως, στο τέλος κάθε φορά της δεκαετίας επαναλαμβάνεται η ίδια πάντα ιστορία ... 

Ο ΚΌΛΠΟΣ ΤΩΝ ΘΑΥΜ¶ΤΩΝ.jpg

----------


## sylver23

το ίδιο σκηνικό αντώνη αλλά οπως παρατηρώ μέσα απο τις φώτο σας  τοτε υπήρχαν πολλά επιβατικά στις ντάνες και αν δεν κάνω λάθος οταν ενα επιβατικό πάει εκεί ειναι σχεδον σίγουρο οτι δεν θα ξαναταξιδέψει.Με τα ποντοπόρα πιστεύω ειναι αλλιώς .Πολλά απο αυτά καποια στιγμή θα ξαναπάρουν ναυλο και θα ξαναταξιδέψουν.Μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος.

----------


## avenger

> Προχθές επισκέφτηκα τον κόλπο της Ελευσίνας ή αλλιώς --κόλπο των θαυμάτων--πρώτη φορά απο κοντά.(πάντα των έβλεπα από την εθνική οδό)
> Μπορώ να πω οτι η ονομασία -κολπος των θαυμάτων- ταιριάζει απόλυτα.
> Ηταν μια ομορφη εμπειρία που καθε καραβολατρης πρέπει να ζησει.
> Ας αρχισω λοιπόν μια παρουσίαση με καποιες εικόνες που ειδα.
> Χρόνια τωρα βλέπω απο την παλαιά εθνική το κουφαρι του mediteranean sky και παντα ήλπιζα οτι θα καταφέρω να φτάσω κοντά.να λοιπόν που τα κατάφερα.
> καμμενα δέντρα (φωτο 1) απο αδιαφορια <ανθρώπου> παρέα με το ημιβυθισμένο σκαρί (φωτο 2) παλι απο αδιαφορία ανθρώπων.
> 
> Το να βλέπεις ενα σκαρί στα 15 μετρα (φωτο 3) απόσταση απο εσένα σε αυτή την κατάσταση σου προκαλεί ενα περίεργο συναίσθημα δέους ,λύπης και ντροπής.
> Αξίζει ενα τέτοιο τέλος σε ενα πλοίο?? απο εμάς απάντηση υπάρχει *-ΟΧΙ-*
> Απο τους υπεύθυνους αυτής της κατάληξης ειναι ένα αναπάντητο ερώτημα.


Μου άρεσε πολύ η αναρτησή σου.
Συμφωνώ κι εγώ μαζί σου στο ερώτημα.

----------


## sylver23

Δυστυχώς δεν συμφωνούν άλλοι που θα έπρεπε.

Συνεχίζοντας ας δουμε μια ντάνα που αποτελείτε απο 2 κρουαζιεροπλοια,το IVORY και το EMERALD.
Ελπίζω να μην την δούμε να μεγαλώνει!
Πέρα απο αυτά που εχουμε δει μέχρι τωρα υπάρχουν και κάποια που έχουν φτάσει πλεον στο τέλος της καριέρας τους.
Στην 1η φωτο ενα ρυμουλκό και στην 2η το ambriabella παρέα με ενα ψαροκαικο(?)
Παρά την υποβάθμιση της περιοχής είναι κάποια σημεία που παραμένουν γραφικα!

----------


## sylver23

Σχεδόν δίπλα στο γεώργιος είναι και το ατλαντίδες στάρ που κοιτά την θάλασσα καρτερικά αλλά και με αμφιβολία για το αν θα ξαναταξιδέψει.
Ακόμα μια παρόμοια φωτογραφία  που διακρίνεται στο βαθος και το van gogh.
Μια κλασσική εικόνα της ελευσίνας με τον κόλπο γεμάτο απο πλοία κάθε είδους

*Η παρέα στα ναυπηγεία του σάββα συμπληρώνεται με το Μεθώνη και την παντοφλίτσα Μαιρη*

P2023350.jpg

P2023352.jpg

P2023374.jpg



*Συνέχεια με μία πιο κοντινή φώτο της πλώτης του πολύ ωραίου Van Gogh*
*και μία πρύμη απο τα πολύ παλιά του ΠΕΛΙΑ με νηολόγιο Βόλου*

P2023388.jpg

P2023398.jpg

----------


## moutsokwstas

> Σχεδόν δίπλα στο γεώργιος είναι και το ατλαντίδες στάρ που κοιτά την θάλασσα καρτερικά αλλά και με αμφιβολία για το αν θα ξαναταξιδέψει.
> Ακόμα μια παρόμοια φωτογραφία που διακρίνεται στο βαθος και το van gogh.
> Μια κλασσική εικόνα της ελευσίνας με τον κόλπο γεμάτο απο πλοία κάθε είδους
> 
> *Η παρέα στα ναυπηγεία του σάββα συμπληρώνεται με το Μεθώνη και την παντοφλίτσα Μαιρη*
> 
> P2023350.jpg
> 
> P2023352.jpg
> ...


ωραιες φωτο πραγματικα, αλλα ποσο ομορφες μπορει να ειναι οταν καποιες σκεψεις σου προκαλουν οργη, θλιψη, νοσταλγια, αγανακτηση κι οποιο αλλο ανθρωπινο συναισθημα πηγαζει κοιτωντας αυτον/αυτους τον αλλοτε <<ζωντανο κατοικο>> της θαλασσας.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Εξαιρετική η περιπλάνηση του Sylver και της παρέας του στον κόλπο της Ελευσίνας.
Εικόνες μαγικές, εικόνες φθοράς, εικόνες παρακμής.
Περίεργα συναισθήματα σου γεννώνται κάθε φορά βλέποντας όλα αυτά τα σκαριά.

Νιώθεις, πάντως, ότι τα παρατημένα αυτά σκαριά περιμένουν να πας να τα δεις, να τα αγγίξεις και να καθίσεις για λίγο μαζί τους.
Μπορεί σε κάποιον αυτό να φαίνεται εντελώς παράλογο, αλλά προπωπικά έτσι νιώθω στα 12 τελευταία χρόνια που επισκέπτομαι τον Κόλπο των Θαυμάτων.

¶νοδος και πτώση ....

----------


## a.molos

Περνώντας σήμερα το απόγευμα απο τον Σκαραμαγκά, διέκρινα  ανοικτά σε μια ντάνα ενα πλοίο ( είναι αντιληπτό απο την Εθνική στο ύψος των διυλιστηρίων) με καταπέλτη όπως τα ro/ro,  βαμμένο (όπως και το διπλανό του) με τα χρώματα που χρησιμοποιούν τα πολεμικά (γκρί ?) . Γνωρίζει κάποιος περί τίνος πρόκειται ?

----------


## Leo

Σίγουρα φίλε εννοείς αυτά.. αλλά δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς είναι/ήταν

P1120975.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Προσφατα που επισκευτικα την περιοχη μπορεσα και διαβασα στην πλωρη SEAMENT IV ?????? αλλα οσο και αν εψαξα δεν μπορεσα να βρω κατι

----------


## gioannis13

Μπας ..........λεω μπας και ειναι εργοστασιο τσιμεντου ? οι πιο ειδικοι στα τσιμεντοπλοια θα μας κατατοπισουν καλυτερα. :Wink:

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Μου μυρίζει πλοίο μεταφοράς αρμάτων μάχης και οχημάτων προς μετασκευή σε Ro-Ro.

----------


## Leo

> Μπας ..........λεω μπας και ειναι εργοστασιο τσιμεντου ? οι πιο ειδικοι στα τσιμεντοπλοια θα μας κατατοπισουν καλυτερα.


Θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου, κι εμένα κάτι τέτοιο μου κάνει.. σαν μάνα (πλοίο που πέφτουν άλλα δίπλα του και φορτώνουν). Εδώ στον κόλπο της Ελευσίνας υποθέτω ότι είναι παροπλισμένη όλη η ντάνα. Πρέπει για την ιστορία να αναφέρω ότι σε διάφορα μέρη του κόσμου υπάρχουν πλοία (μάνες) που χρησιμοποιούνται για φόρτωση άλλων πλοίων, σε διάφορα μέρη ανά τον κόσμο. πχ. Για κομπλετάρισμα σιτηρών στην Ζόνα ¶λφα (για την Αργεντινή) πολύ κοντά στην Ρεκαλάδα. Επίσης στην Παπούα- Νέα Γουινέα για φόρτωση εμπλουτισμένων μεταλευμάτων κλπ.

----------


## sylver23

Απο ότι μου είχε πει και ο μαστροπανάγος πρέπει να είναι πλοία που μαζεύουν άμμο θαλάσσης και την στέλνουν  στα τσιμεντάδικα ασπροπύργου.

Στην ελευσίνα είναι το violeta.Ξέρουμε κατι για αυτο?Επίσης ειναι και το παρακάτω πλοιο στην ντάνα με τα επιβατικά.Ξερει κανείς πιο είναι?

P2023391.jpg

P2023420.jpg

----------


## a.molos

Η Βιολέτα μαζί με την φίλη της την Καλλιόπη, πρίν από αρκετά χρόνια έκαναν δρομολόγια απο Κέρκυρα προς Αγίους Σαράντα, δύο φορές την εβδομάδα (αν θυμάμαι καλά). Ο φίλος μας Corfu  ισως γνωρίζει περισσότερα.Η φωτό απο την Κέρκυρα. Εκείνη την ημέρα δούλευε το Καλλιοπη. Απο το κόψιμο του φαίνεται 'οτι ανήκει στη μεγάλη ομάδα των ρωσικών και ουκρανικών πλοίων που πουλήθηκαν ομαδικώς πρίν απο ......χρόνια σε Ελληνες.

----------


## sylver23

εδω θα βρείτε ενα βιντεάκι με πολλές εικόνες απο τον κόλπο της ελευσίνας και απο την σαλαμίνα.Μελαγχολικό βιντεάκι αλλά μελαγχολικό και το τοπίο στα παραπάνω μέρη.

----------


## Natsios

> Θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου, κι εμένα κάτι τέτοιο μου κάνει.. σαν μάνα (πλοίο που πέφτουν άλλα δίπλα του και φορτώνουν). Εδώ στον κόλπο της Ελευσίνας υποθέτω ότι είναι παροπλισμένη όλη η ντάνα. Πρέπει για την ιστορία να αναφέρω ότι σε διάφορα μέρη του κόσμου υπάρχουν πλοία (μάνες) που χρησιμοποιούνται για φόρτωση άλλων πλοίων, σε διάφορα μέρη ανά τον κόσμο. πχ. Για κομπλετάρισμα σιτηρών στην Ζόνα ¶λφα (για την Αργεντινή) πολύ κοντά στην Ρεκαλάδα. Επίσης στην Παπούα- Νέα Γουινέα για φόρτωση εμπλουτισμένων μεταλευμάτων κλπ.


Είναι κάτι παραπάνω απο Μάνα. Είναι πλοίο εργοστάσιο τσιμέντου.
Ριξτε μια ματιά και εδώ (floating terminals) 
Και δυο κοντινές φωτογραφίες του στόλου περνώντας δίπλα τουςP1030913.JPG
P1030917.JPG

P.S. Sylver πολύ ωραίο το βιντεάκι σου

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πολύ ωραίες και κατατοπιστικές φωτογραφίες φίλε *Natsios.*

Πολύ όμορφο το βίντεο, φίλε *Sylver23.*
Όμορφο, νοσταλγικό και μελαγχολικό.
Η μελαγχολία, άλλωστε,  ταιριάζει στον Κόλπο.
Συναίσθημα που μπορεί και να απέμεινε από τότε που η Δήμητρα αναζητούσε την Περσεφόνη στην ευρύτερη περιοχή....

----------


## esperos

Και  όπως  λέει  και  το  λαϊκόν  άσμα :  ...στην  Ελευσίνα  μια  φορά...
Δευτέρα  13  Ιανουαρίου  1986
                                         Εnjoy 

MELODY.jpg

SUMMER STAR.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Τι άλλο θα δούμε φίλε Έσπερε;

Έξοχες φωτογραφίες.
Πλοία-πλοία-πλοία.

Σ' ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ.

----------


## Ellinis

¶νοιξε το σεντούκι με τους θυσαυρούς... και τι είχε μέσα Melody με φόντο Ellinis, Italis, Eros, Mediterranean...
1000-ευχαριστούμε!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> ¶νοιξε το σεντούκι με τους θυσαυρούς... και τι είχε μέσα Melody με φόντο Ellinis, Italis, Eros, Mediterranean...
> 1000-ευχαριστούμε!


Dear friends

I would like to point out that the Eleusis you guys are presenting in this pages is not my Elefsina! Although born and raised in Athens, my paternal side is from Elefsina, the old, clean Elefsina...  So, this afternoon, I will start a new thread on historic photos (and small vignettes) from the port of Elefsina...

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Και  όπως  λέει  και  το  λαϊκόν  άσμα :  ...στην  Ελευσίνα  μια  φορά...
> Δευτέρα  13  Ιανουαρίου  1986
>                                          Εnjoy


Kαλος ο Μητσιας που τραγουδαει το ασμα, οπως και οι φωτο! Lurline, επιβεβαιωσες τη σκεψη μου, οτι η τσιμινιερα La Scroux (με τις γραμμες) ανηκε στο ΕΡΩΣ, ex OLYMPIA ex PIERRE LOTTI! Τελικα το MELODY, ειχε ομορφη πρυμη.... Καλο και το  SUMMER STAR (1985-1986?) ex LAZIO, αλλα με τη μετασκευη, το κουτοποιησανε λιγο (στον καθρευτη)...

----------


## Leo

Η χθεσινή μου επίσκεψη στον κόλπο των θαυμάτων δεν με απογοήτευσε. Δεν υπάρχει μεγάλη προσέλευση για παροπλισμούς. Μάλλον στασιμότητα παρατήρησα, ενώ τα 2/3 cappers που ήταν εκεί τώρα δεν υπάρχουν. Είδα όμως ένα container που πριν δεν υπήρχε. Εκτός απο τις γνωστές ντάνες με τα ποστάλια έχουμε την παρακάτω εικόνα. 

P1150299.jpg

P1150302.jpg

P1150327.jpg

P1150351.jpg

P1150361.jpg

----------


## starce

Kalimera file Leo, vlepo piso a po to Van Gogh ena epivatiko plio. Mipos kseris pio inai?? 
Efkaristo poli.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Kalimera file Leo, vlepo piso a po to Van Gogh ena epivatiko plio. Mipos kseris pio inai?? 
> Efkaristo poli.


Δεξια απο το Van Gogh, ειναι το Duchess M, Παναγια Κριμιωτισσα, (το κιτρινο δεν ξερω), Ωκεανις, Ερμης και ενα μπλε μοτορσιπακι.

----------


## Leo

> Kalimera file Leo, vlepo piso a po to Van Gogh ena epivatiko plio. Mipos kseris pio inai?? 
> Efkaristo poli.


Μια ανλυτικότερη για να επιβεβαιωθούν τα όσα μας είπε ο φίλος Finnpartner_1966 και να πω ότι όσο μπορώ να διαβάσω το μπλέ ρο ρο με το κίτρινο accommodation είναι το ΡRΟΝΝΕ

large.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Δηλαδή παραμένουν δεμένα handymax και panamax;  Ας ελπίσουμε ότι τα capesize ναυλώθηκαν μια και είναι σημάδι ότι άρχισαν αν βγάινουν ναύλοι.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το παραπάνω πλάνο με τον "Ερμή", το "Ωκεανίς" και την υπόλοιπη παρέα είναι πραγματικά εξαιρετικό.
Και στο βάθος η Χαλυβουργική.

Συνεχίστε την αποκάλυψη των θαυμάτων ...

----------


## Natsios

> Δηλαδή παραμένουν δεμένα handymax και panamax; Ας ελπίσουμε ότι τα capesize ναυλώθηκαν μια και είναι σημάδι ότι άρχισαν αν βγάινουν ναύλοι.


Τα capes και συγκεκριμένα δυο-τρια που είχε ο Πολέμης έφυγαν όλα, από όσο ξέρω, με ναύλο όταν τον προηγούμενο μήνα εκτινάχτηκαν οι ναύλοι αυτού του size παρασύροντας προw τα πάνω όλη την αγορά του dry.

----------


## Leo

Η οποία άνοδος δεν κράτησε για πολύ και η πτώση είναι πάλι εδώ....  :Sad:

----------


## xaloba

> όσο μπορώ να διαβάσω το μπλέ ρο ρο με το κίτρινο accommodation είναι το ΡRΟΝΝΕ


Tο σωστο ονομα ειναι RROLINE :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Ναι έχεις δίκιο είναι το RROLINE τώρα που το λες υπάρχει και σχετικό θέμα εδώ, ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια.

----------


## Rocinante

> Δεξια απο το Van Gogh, ειναι το Duchess M, Παναγια Κριμιωτισσα, (το κιτρινο δεν ξερω), Ωκεανις, Ερμης και ενα μπλε μοτορσιπακι.


Το μοτορσιπ ειναι το KELLY (Πρωην Celtic Navigator ) με ΙΜΟ 8421705  :Wink:

----------


## xaloba

> Ναι έχεις δίκιο είναι το PROLINE τώρα που το λες υπάρχει και σχετικό θέμα εδώ, ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια.


Παλι λαθος το γραφεις ειναι *RR*OLINE.

----------


## Natsios

> Η οποία άνοδος δεν κράτησε για πολύ και η πτώση είναι πάλι εδώ....


Υπομονή, υπομονή...μην βγούμε εκτως θέματος όμως.Εδώ είναι για τον κόλπο

----------


## .voyager

"Εναγκαλισμός πλοίων"
Στη ντάνα, πλοία φαντάζουν να συμπάσχουν μεταξύ τους και να μοιρολογούν αγκαλιασμένα στο σούρουπο - το τέλος της μέρας- για το επερχόμενο δικό τους τέλος. "Πότε άραγε;..."

Aφιερωμένη στο Roi_Baudoin που δημιούργησε αυτό το thread.

----------


## Leo

Το *ναυάγιο* του Μεντιτεράνιαν Σκάϊ στον κόλπο των θαυμάτων όπως φαίνεται απο την Σαλαμίνα

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον καλό φίλο* .voyager* για την αφιέρωσή του και για τις ποιητικές εικόνες που μας χαρίζει.

Ας γυρίσουμε κάπου 10 χρόνια πριν, τον Νοέμβρη του 1999.
Ο Κόλπος είναι γεμάτος με πλοία.
Από τον Σκαραμαγκά βλέπουμε τη ντάνα με τα πλοία της *MARLINES.*
*"Herr Majesty M"*, *"Duchess M"*, *"Crown M" ("Byblos"),* *"Grace M".*
Από αυτά το πρώτο και το τελευταίο δεν μετασκευάστηκαν ποτέ και παρέμειναν για χρόνια στον Κόλπο.
Ήρθαν με όνειρα και ελπίδες, αλλά από τη μια η μετασκευή του *"Dame M"* αποδείχτηκε εξαιρετικά δαπανηρή και από την άλλη οι εποχές είχαν αλλάξει και δεν ευνοούσαν, πλέον, εταιρείες όπως την *"MARLINES".*

Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στον .voyager, τον Leo, τον Rocinante, τον scoufgian, τον moutsokwstas, τον paroskayak, τον Django και τον Α. Μώλο.

ΕΛΕΥΣΊΝΑ 220.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Σε ευχαριστω Αντωνη.
10 χρονια μετα και το Duchess M. ξανα δεμενο σχεδον στην ιδια θεση.
Θα φανει και τωρα τυχερο να δραπετευσει?

----------


## Leo

Η αλήθεια είναι οτι αυτός ο κόλπος είναι μαγικός, πηγή σκέψης και εκπλήξεων! Χιλιάδες χρώματα και διαφορετικές εικόνες με κάθε αλλαγή των καιρικών φαινομένων απο πάρα πολλές θέσεις παρατήρησης. Νομίζω είναι ότι καλύτερο για ένα καραβολάτρη μια βόλτα γύρω απ αυτόν. Σ' ευχαριστώ Αντώνη για την αφιέρωση!

----------


## scoufgian

Aντωνη Χρονια Πολλα και σ ευχαριστουμε για τις υπεροχες εικονες που μας χαριζεις.........

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

A very rare photograph of the _Eleusis gulf_ in 1954. It is rare because it shows four ships without purpose. Such an event was extremely rare in the pre-1960 period. My father was born and raise in _Eleusis_ and I remember going there every summer for swimming. Believe me, Eleusis was not a ship cemetery! We could fish and eat _tsipoures_, just outside of the main pier of Eleusis.

This photo is taken from behind the industry of Harilaos & Kanellopoulos in 1954.

Eleusis gulf 1954.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> A very rare photograph of the _Eleusis gulf_ in 1954. My father was born and raise in _Eleusis_ and I remember going there every summer for swimming. Believe me, _Eleusis_ was not a ship cemetery! We could fish and eat _tsipoures_, just outside of the main pier of Eleusis.


Things started changing drastically in Eleusina in 1965. First, _Titan_ was producing just too much cement particles that were traveling throughout Eleusina making it difficult to breath or even see. But then came also the construction of the _Eleusis Shipyards_ in *Eleusinia*, a wonderful, quiet beach just 12 minutes west of Eleusis on the way to Megara... Known also as the _Andreadis Shipyards_, this construction made many Eleusinians rich (if they owned the rich olive fields on which the shipyards were built), but changed entirely the demographics and environment of the city...

Here is a 1969 ad of the latter...

Scan May 09 3.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

This is the harbor of Eleusis that I remember in my youth. Small, enclosed by a pier that was going all around and always busy with small freighters. they were coming in to pick up olive oil (Eleusis was producing a lot of oil), wines and other merchandise from the _Thriasion Pedion._ And to answer any possible question. No, cement was never loaded here but in the big industrial piers back next to _Titan_ (to the west of the littl eport of Eleusis) and also at _Halyvourgiki_, on the way to Aspropyrgos.

This is a 1955 photograph. Behind the unknown freighter just under one of its cranes you can see an 1880s house that belonged to my great uncle Yannis Peppas, brother of my grand father Nikolaos "Nikol&#237;s"  Peppas (1875-1952) .... In the early 1970s this house became part of the local custom office (_teloneion_). 

Eleusis.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> This is the harbor of _Eleusis_ that I remember in my youth. Small, enclosed by a pier that was going all around and always busy with small freighters. they were coming in to pick up olive oil (Eleusis was producing a lot of oil), wines and other merchandise from the _Thriasion Pedion. And to answer any possible question, no cement and concrete was never loaded here but in the big industrial piers back next to_ _Titan_


Here is, for example, the _Titan_ pier from where the cement was leaving for other parts of Greece and the Middle East. There was always lots of commotion there. _Eleusis_ proper and the small harbor shown above was to the right, _Eleusinia_ about 4-5 km to the left.

One can see the Titan chimneys producing these white plumes of pure cement microparticles... We would breath them every day...  to the very far right up on the hill of the _Arhaiotites_ one can recognize the huge clock, well-known to all of us as _To Roloi_. It had been placed there under Pagkalos' dictatorship in the middle 1920s (Pagkalos was from Eleusis). During a particularly bad day of "_tsimentovroho_" from _Titan_, it was impossible to see _To Roloi_ from the main streets of the city, _Nikolaidou and Pagkalou Streets_, just 300 m away...

Titan from the sea.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Οι ντάνες της Ελευσίνας κάπου αρχές δεκαετίας του '80. 
Μια εικόνα απόκοσμη, από τη μια το θέαμα των ανενεργών καραβιών προκαλεί θλίψη, από την άλλη ο καραβολάτρης μπορούσε να δει μαζεμένα -δίπλα-δίπλα τα πιο ετερόκλητα και απίθανα σκαριά: Τάνκερ με σπαστά κομοδέσια, τα τελευταία λίμπερτυ, φορτηγοποστάλια από όλες τις προηγούμενες δεκαετίες, τα τελευταία απομεινάρια της δυναστείας των Τυπάλδων και βέβαια τα τελευταία υπερωκεάνεια.

eleusis 80s.jpg

----------


## hayabusa

*πραγματικά απίστευτη φωτογραφία φίλε Ellinis. η λέξη "συγχαρητηρια'' ειναι πολύ λίγη !
*

----------


## poseidon_express

> A very rare photograph of the _Eleusis gulf_ in 1954. It is rare because it shows four ships without purpose. Such an event was extremely rare in the pre-1960 period. My father was born and raise in _Eleusis_ and I remember going there every summer for swimming. Believe me, Eleusis was not a ship cemetery! We could fish and eat _tsipoures_, just outside of the main pier of Eleusis.
> 
> This photo is taken from behind the industry of Harilaos & Kanellopoulos in 1954.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 37867


Thank you very much for the wonderful and very interesting pictures Nicholas Peppas!

----------


## Leo

Τώρα που καλοκαίριασε θα σας πρότεινα μια βόλτα στον κόλπο των θαυμάτων που δεν είναι άλλος απο τον κόλπο της Ελευσίνας. 

Εκεί θα βρείτε όλα τα είδη των *πλεούμενων*, μοναχικά ή αγκαλιασμένα σε παρεούλες, να θαυμάσετε, να απολαύσετε και να φωτογραφίσετε. Ξεκινόντας από τον Σκαραμαγκά μέχρι την Πάχη. Συνεχίζετε με την παντόφλα στην Φανερωμένη και απο εκεί στην δυτική Σαλαμίνα για ουζάκι και μπάνιο ή στη αβατολική για να περιεργαστείτε τον κόλπο και απο αυτήν την πλευρά. Δοκιμάστε το... αξίζει και θα το ξανακάνετε.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε Leo, 

ο κόλπος της Ελευσίνας παραμένει πάντοτε μαγικός στο πέρασμα των αιώνων, των ετών, των εποχών, των ημερών....

Πάμε να δούμε μια μικρή ανάμνηση από ένα γλυκό φθινοπωριάτικο απόγευμα του 2000.

Είχαμε πάει να επισκεφτούμε τις *Πλαταιές.*
Στις Πλαταιές διαδραματίστηκε η τελευταία πράξη των ελληνοπερσικών πολέμων (επί ελληνικού εδάφους) και με τη νίκη αυτή ολοκληρώθηκε ο θρίαμβος της ναυμαχίας της Σαλαμίνας (πολύ πολύ κοντά στην Ελευσίνα, ουσιαστικά εκεί απ' όπου ξεκινά ο κόλπος).

Εκείνη την ημέρα είχαμε πάει, λοιπόν, στις *Πλαταιές.*
Γυρίζοντας από τον παλιό δρόμο *Θήβας-Ελευσίνας* σταθήκαμε για ένα καφέ στην *Ελευσίνα.*
Στο καφέ *ΙΡΙΣ.*
Απέναντί μας το *"Blue Galaxy"* .....  ξεκουραζόταν στον κόλπο της Ελευσίνας.

Μετά πό λίγο θα μετονομαζόταν σε *"Cesme IΙ"*.

Το τέλος της θρυλικής διαδρομής του πλοίου σήμανε οριστικά με τον παροπλισμό του στην Ελευσίνα.

Πού ξανακούστηκε άραγε αυτό;
Παροπλίζονται ακόμα και οι μεγαλύτεροι θρύλοι;

Μία εικόνα μνήμης για όλους τους φίλους.

Την δίνουμε σε δύο εκδοχές.
Στην πρώτη η φωτογραφία έχει ελαφρώς επεξεργαστεί.
Στη δεύτερη είναι η κανονική.

Ήταν αργά το απόγευμα και ο ήλιος έπεφτε λαμπρός στην πλώρη του αλλοτινού μοναδικού *"Ionian Galaxy" ....

*GALAXY.jpg

IONIAN GALAXY ELEUSIS II.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Ντανιασμένα στην Ελευσίνα, δύο βασιλοβάπορα το STELLA SOLARIS και το APOLLON. 

Η κακή πορεία της ROC, τα χρόνια τους και η μεγάλη κατανάλωση των τουρμπίνων τα έστειλαν στα διαλυτήρια. 

Image1.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Φθινοπωρο 1959 στον κολπο της Ελευσινος*


Πλανα απο κινηματογραφικο φιλμ 8 mm της οικογενειας μου τραβηγμενο _τον__ Σεπτεμβριο 1959, δηλαδη ακριβως προ πενηντα ετων._ Οι φωτογραφιες ειναι παρμενες  απο την προκυμαια του παλιου μικρου λιμανιου της Ελευσινος βλεποντας κατ' ευθειαν προς την Σαλαμινα. Αριστερα φαινεται ενα μικρο φορτηγο. Πολλα απο αυτα ερχοντουσαν στην Ελευσινα το φθινοπωρο και μετεφεραν ελαιολαδο σε αλλα μερη. Ακριβως μπροστα μας ο μικρος μωλος που εκλεινε το λιμανι της Ελευσινος τοτε. 

Μακρια, πολλα δεξαμενοπλοια (_κανενα επιβατηγο_ τοτε) δεμενα το ενα διπλα στο αλλο περιμενουν διαταγες και ναυλους. Ελεγα παντα οτι δεν ειχαμε δεμενα καραβια στον κολπο της Ελευσινος *τοτε*, αλλα αυτο το φιλμ και η σκηνη που δειχνω ερχεται να μου δειξει οτι η μνημη μου δεν ηταν σωστη.

Θυμαμαι παντως πολυ καλα οτι δεξια απο την θεση αυτης της φωτογραφιας, διπλα στον μωλο, υπηρχε μια μικρη παραλια με βοτσαλα, οχι πανω απο 50 μετρα, οπου πηγαιναμε και καναμε μπανιο. Θαλασσα καθαρη, ωραιο μπανιο  και μετα φρεσκο ψαρι (βασικα μαριδες και τσιπουρες) στις ταβερνες της παραλιας. Βγαζαμε αχινους απο την θαλασσα με τα ποδια μας. 

Στην φωτογραφια, ο γραφων σε μικρη ηλικια. Ο πατερας του γραφοντος ειχε γεννηθει και μεγαλωσει στην Ελευσινα.

Το λιμανακι που βλεπετε μπροστα σας εχρησιμοποιειτο το καλοκαιρι και σαν τεχνητη πισινα για τον *Ναυτικο Ομιλο Ελευσινος*. Εκει παιζαμε υδατοσφαιρηση, ο Νικος Ρεγγος και πολλοι αλλοι, με τον θρυλικο Ανδρεα Γαρυφαλλο του Εθνικου σαν προπονητη. Μια χρονια (1968 ) ανεβηκαμε και στην Δευτερα Εθνικη υδατοσφαιρισεως. Αυτες οι εποχες ηταν εξοχες για την Ελευσινα. Ηταν την χρονια 1967−68 που ο *Πανελευσινιακος* ξαναβρεθηκε στην Πρωτη Εθνικη ποδοσφαιρου  (πρωτη φορα ηταν το 1959−60) με μια ομαδα που ειχε μεγαλους παικτες σαν τον πορτιερη Καπαρο, που συνεχισε την λαμπρη φημη  του Καλλιτζακη, τερματοφυλακα του 1959, τον Μακρυνωρη, τον Φακιολα, τον Καναβα, τον Παυλο Γρηγοριαδη (!) της Δοξας Δραμας που τελειωσε την καριερα του στον Πανελευσινιακο, τον Σιδηροκαστριτη, τον Καρμπωνη, τον Σκουρη, και φυσικα τα τρια μεγαλα αστερια, τον περιφημο σεντερ χαφ Μιχα (που πηγε αργοτερα στον Ολυμπιακο), τον μεγαλο αρχηγο, τον σεντερ μπακ Μιμη Μουρικη, που ηταν εξαιρετου ηθους παικτης, και ειναι τωρ δικηγορος, και τον ανεπαναληπτο, τον μεγαλυτερο παικτη που εβγαλε η Ελευσινα, τον σεντερ φορ Ματθαιο Μουρατη...

Ολα αυτα κατεστραφησαν μετα το 1967 με την δικτατορια που ηλθε και κατεστρεψε την οικολογια το κολπου, δημιουργησε ολα τα διυλιστηρια και ναυπηγια, και (ιδιως) εδωσε αδεια στον Αμερικανικο στολο να ερχεται στην περιοχη... Το 1968 η 1969, η κεντρικη οδος Παγκαλου ειχε γεμισει κοντα στο λιμανι της Ελευσινος με προστυχα μπαρ και οικους ανοχης για τις αναγκες των Αμερικανων ναυτων....

Eleusina 0.jpg
Eleusina 1.jpg

Προσθετω και μια φωτογραφια αγνωστου απο την εφημεριδα το *Ελευσινιακο Θαρρος*  του 1968 που δειχνει  το μικρο λιμανι της Ελευσινος το 1955 σε σκηνη παρμενη απο τον εξω μωλο βλεποντας προς την πολη.

590 Harbor 59.jpg

Αναμνησεις και φωτογραφιες αφιερωμενες απο ενα Ελληνα του Ωστιν, Τεξας σε ολους τους καλους φιλους που εχω κανει σ' αυτο το forum τους τελευταιους οκτω μηνες, ιδιως στους  Ellinis, Roi Baudoin, gtogias, Appia_1978, a.molos; haddock, apollon, rocinante, Trakman, τοξοτης, nikosnasia, sea_serenade, Queen Anna Maria, scoufgian, .voyager, Finnpartner_1966, sylver23

----------


## Trakman

Αναμνήσεις μοναδικές, συγκινητικές, αποκαλυπτικές, υπέροχες... Τιμή μας Νικόλα που τις μοιράζεσαι μαζί μας!!!!! Σε ευχαριστούμε για όλα!!!! :Wink:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

_Νικόλα, σ' ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ για όλα όσα μοιράζεσαι μαζί μας._

Σ' ευχαριστούμε από καρδιάς για το υπέροχο κείμενο σου για την *Ελευσίνα.*

Βρεθήκαμε ξανά μαζί σου στη *Ελευσίνα του '50* και *του '60.*

Κάναμε μπάνιο στην παραλία, μαζέψαμε αχινούς, φάγαμε μαρίδες και καλαμαράκια, βρεθήκαμε στο γήπεδο, μυρίσαμε τις υπέροχες μυρωδιές από τα λουλούδια στις αυλές των σπιτιών.

Κάποια στιγμή, κάποιοι ζήλεψαν την ομορφιά της και ανοίγοντας το κουτί της Πανδώρας άφησαν να ελευθερωθούν όλα τα κακά.
Το κακό έγινε πολύ γρήγορα και πολύ συστηματικά.

Ένα τεράστιο _άγος_ διεπράχθη από ...... _επώνυμους ανθρώπους, υποτίθεται σημαντικούς._
¶νθρωποι που εξακολούθησαν να κρατούν της τύχες της πολιτικής ζωής της χώρας και μετά τη μεταπολίτευση.
Εν ονόματι της ανάπτυξης, εθυσιάσθη η Ελευσίνα, ο Ασπρόπυργος, ο Σκαραμαγκάς. 

Ο Πλούτωνας, η Περσεφόνη, η Δήμητρα είναι πάντα εδώ.

Από κοντά ο* Παναγιώτης Φαρμάκης, ο Νίκολας Πέππας, η Πόπη Παπαγγελή, ό Φίλιππος Κουτσαφτής.*
Ο κύριος *Κώστας*, ο κύριος* Νίκος*, η κυρία *Δήμητρα*, η μικρή *Μαριάννα.*

Όλοι όσοι αγαπούν την Ελευσίνα και δεν θέλουν ξεχάσουν την ομορφιά της.
Όλοι όσοι εξακολουθούν να πιστεύουν και να περιμένουν την επιστροφή της Περσεφόνης ....

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ, καλέ μου φίλε!!!

Πολύ συγκινητικό το αφιέρωμά σου, που μας ξαναφέρνει στο μυαλό μια, δυστυχώς για πάντα χαμένη, αλλά ποτέ ξεχασμένη εποχή.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Απιθανες εικονες-ντοκουμεντα απο υπεροχους ανθρωπους-φιλους-καραβολατρες! Σας ευχαριστουμε.

----------


## a.molos

Να είσαι καλά αγαπητέ μας φιλε Νικόλα με τις αναμνήσεις που μας δημιουργείς!
Αν και γνώρισα απο κοντά την Ελευσίνα πολύ αργότερα απο τα χρόνια που περιγράφεις (εκεί στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του 80) την αγάπησα γιατί  είχε ένα διαφορετικό στύλ απο αυτό της Αθηνας, κάτι μεταξύ επαρχιακής πόλης και αθηναικής συνοικίας, που εμένα προσωπικά μου άρεσε πολύ, καθώς η Ελευσίνα διέθετε επιπλέον θάλασσα & τρένο, που δεν έιχε το Περιστέρι που ζούσα.
Η μικρή  παραλία  που περιγράφεις είναι η παραλία του ΦΟΝΙΑ, η οποία πήρε το όνομα της απο το παρακείμενο ταβερνάκι με το ίδιο όνομα (Φονιάς τό επίθετο του ιδιοκτήτη της). Σήμερα δεν υπάρχουν τα bars και οι οίκοι ανοχής της δεκαετίας του 60, όμως η οδός Παγκάλου και οι πέριξ δρόμοι είναι γεμάτοι καφετέριες και άλλα μαγαζιά ψυχαγωγικού ενδιαφέροντος. Για μένα προσωπικά η Ελευσίνα είναι μια όμορφη πόλη στην οποία θα μπορούσα να ζήσω.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Να είσαι καλά αγαπητέ μας φιλε Νικόλα με τις αναμνήσεις που μας δημιουργείς!
> Αν και γνώρισα απο κοντά την Ελευσίνα πολύ αργότερα απο τα χρόνια που περιγράφεις (εκεί στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του 80) την αγάπησα γιατί  είχε ένα διαφορετικό στύλ απο αυτό της Αθηνας, κάτι μεταξύ επαρχιακής πόλης και αθηναικής συνοικίας, που εμένα προσωπικά μου άρεσε πολύ, καθώς η Ελευσίνα διέθετε επιπλέον θάλασσα & τρένο, που δεν έιχε το Περιστέρι που ζούσα.
> Η μικρή  παραλία  που περιγράφεις είναι η παραλία του ΦΟΝΙΑ, η οποία πήρε το όνομα της απο το παρακείμενο ταβερνάκι με το ίδιο όνομα (Φονιάς τό επίθετο του ιδιοκτήτη της). Σήμερα δεν υπάρχουν τα bars και οι οίκοι ανοχής της δεκαετίας του 60, όμως η οδός Παγκάλου και οι πέριξ δρόμοι είναι γεμάτοι καφετέριες και άλλα μαγαζιά ψυχαγωγικού ενδιαφέροντος. Για μένα προσωπικά η Ελευσίνα είναι μια όμορφη πόλη στην οποία θα μπορούσα να ζήσω.


Επεσκεφθην την Ελευσινα με την αδελφη μου προ διετιας, μετα απο επισκεψη στο νεκροταφειο του πατερα μου (που και αυτο εχει μεταφερθει τωρα στην Ανω Ελευσινα). 

Εχεις απολυτο δικιο οτι η παραλια εχει φτιαχθει. Φαγαμε καλο ψαρι (δεν μπορω να πω αν ηταν πολυ φρεσκο..).   Ξερω οτι τα *Αισχυλια* τραβουν πολυ κοσμο το καλοκαιρι. Η κουλτουρα εχει ανεβει, αλλα η Ελευσινα ηταν παντα μια προοδευτικη πολη που εβγαζε δημαρχους με φιλελευθερες ιδεες. Η οδος Νικολαιδου (διπλα στα αρχαια, κοντα στην Πλατεια Ηρωων) εχει μερικα ωρα μπαρ και ζαχαροπλαστεια (η με οποιδηποτε αλλο ονομα τα λετε τωρα) οπου μπορεις να καθησεις και να χαρεις την δροσια στις 6 η 7 το βραδυ...  

Αλλα εμενα μου λειπουν πολλα αλλα απο την Ελευσινα, οι ησυχες γειτονιες της Παγκαλου, Νικολαιδου, Κοντουλη, και Καραισκακη, και των καθετων οδων Αισχυλου, Λασκου, Ιακχου, Θανασουλοπουλου, Κιμωνος, Περικλεους, Πεισιστρατου, μεχρι την Κανελλοπουλου στην παραλια, οι κηποι των σπιτιων...

*Φυσικα* οι οικοι ανοχης δεν υπαρχουν πια. Φυσικα εχει γινει μια καθαροτερη πολις ιδιως αφου σταματησε (εκλεισε :Wink:  ο Τιταν να μας καταβρεχει με τσιμεντο κατα την διαρκεια της ημερας...

Εχω ενα μεγαλο αρ0ρο με 50 προσωπικες φωτογραφιες απο το λιμανι και την πολη που θα ανεβασω σε καινουριο θεμα ειδικα για την Ελευσινα οταν βρω καιρο

Ν

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> *Φθινοπωρο 1959 στον κολπο της Ελευσινος*
> Οι φωτογραφιες ειναι παρμενες  απο την προκυμαια του παλιου μικρου λιμανιου της Ελευσινος βλεποντας κατ' ευθειαν προς την Σαλαμινα. Αριστερα φαινεται ενα μικρο φορτηγο. Πολλα απο αυτα ερχοντουσαν στην Ελευσινα το φθινοπωρο και μετεφεραν ελαιολαδο σε αλλα μερη. Ακριβως μπροστα μας ο μικρος μωλος που εκλεινε το λιμανι της Ελευσινος τοτε. 
> Μακρια, πολλα δεξαμενοπλοια (_κανενα επιβατηγο_ τοτε) δεμενα το ενα διπλα στο αλλο περιμενουν διαταγες και ναυλους.


Και ενα μικρο ποιημα του *Ορεστη Λασκου* για την Ελευσινα την παλια, απο την συλλογη του *Αγριοχηνες
*Laskos 1.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Δεκάδες φώτο απο τον "κόλπο των θαυμάτων" φρόντισε να μας στείλει ο Albert Novelli...

Απο Αριστερά: Αλκυών, Κένταυρος, Ατλαντις, Γαλαξίας

125 ALKYON-KENTAVROS-ATLANTIS WRECK-GALAXIAS.JPG

----------


## Rocinante

> Δεκάδες φώτο απο τον "κόλπο των θαυμάτων" φρόντισε να μας στείλει ο Albert Novelli...
> 
> Απο Αριστερά: Αλκυών, Κένταυρος, Ατλαντις, Γαλαξίας


Αποστολε τι εννοεις δεκαδες φωτο? Σαν αυτη την εξαιρετικης καθαροτητας και ιστορικοτητας? 
Ο Roi τα εχει δει αυτα τα πραγματα??
Και αν ναι ειναι καλα?
Απιστευτη φωτο αλλα δεν μπορω να μην επισημανω αυτη την υπεροχη Δανεζικη πρυμνη της Ingrid...

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Είναι απίστευτη χαρά να βλέπεις αυτές τις απίστευτες εικόνες.
Κάποιες από αυτές τις είχαμε ξαναδεί.
Αλλά γνωρίζαμε ότι υπήρχαν και άλλες πολλές.

Ευτυχώς τώρα τις βλέπουμε.
Ο κόλπος των θαυμάτων σε όλο του το μεγαλείο.

Ο Albert Novelli έκανε συνολικά τρία ταξίδια στην Ελλάδα την δεκαετία του '80.
Οι φωτογραφίες που τράβηξε εκείνη την εποχή αποτελούν πραγματικά μια κιβωτό διάσωσης της μνήμης.


Ένα τεράστιο ευχαριστώ στους θαυματοποιούς Albert Novelli και Απόστολο.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Η φωτογραφία πρέπει να είναι του 1983-84. Φρέσκα τα σημάδια από την πυρκαγιά στο ΑΤΛΑΝΤΙΣ.

----------


## Apostolos

Πραγματικά υπάρχουν πάρα πολλές και θα ακολουθήσουν ακόμα περισσότερες. Ο άνθρωπος έχει μεγάλο υλικό και είναι διατεθημένος να το μοιραστεί μαζί μας απλά σας καλώ να του συγκεντρώσουμε και εμείς κάτι να του στείλουμε. Φυσικά ότι φώτο έχω είναι και για εσάς σε πολύ μεγαλύτερη ανάλυση...

Απο αριστρα Ellinis, Ariane, Reginna Prima, Italis, Mediterranean Star, Mediterranean Sky

121 Ellinis-Ariane-R Prima-Italis-Mediterranean-Star-Medit Sky.jpg

----------


## polykas

*Eυχαριστούμε πολύ τον Albert Novelli και τον καλό φίλο Απόστολο που ανεβάζει τις εκπληκτικές φωτογραφίες του.*

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Δεκάδες φώτο απο τον "κόλπο των θαυμάτων" φρόντισε να μας στείλει ο Albert Novelli...
> 
> Απο Αριστερά: Αλκυών, Κένταυρος, Ατλαντις, Γαλαξίας
> 
> 125 ALKYON-KENTAVROS-ATLANTIS WRECK-GALAXIAS.JPG


_Apostole_

_Oi fwtografieV sou (kai fusika tou Novelli...) einai exairetikeV. Se eucaristoume polu.   N_

----------


## Panos80

> Πραγματικά υπάρχουν πάρα πολλές και θα ακολουθήσουν ακόμα περισσότερες. Ο άνθρωπος έχει μεγάλο υλικό και είναι διατεθημένος να το μοιραστεί μαζί μας απλά σας καλώ να του συγκεντρώσουμε και εμείς κάτι να του στείλουμε. Φυσικά ότι φώτο έχω είναι και για εσάς σε πολύ μεγαλύτερη ανάλυση...
> 
> Απο αριστρα Ellinis, Ariane, Reginna Prima, Italis, Mediterranean Star, Mediterranean Sky
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 59732


 
Προσεξτε την επιβλητικη πλωρη του italis. Δεν φτιαχνονται τετοιες πλωρες σημερα. Για μενα η ομορφοτερη απο τα παλια.

----------


## Ellinis

Kαι από τις βαπορίσιες πλώρες του ΙΤΑΛΙΣ και των άλλων υπερωκεανείων, πάμε πιο πίσω τότε που στον κόλπο της Ελευσίνας ήταν κυρίως φορτηγά.

Εδώ σε πρώτο πλάνο φαίνεται πρυμνοδετημένο κάποιο λίμπερτυ. Υποθέτω πως είναι από τη δεκαετία του '60.

Image1.jpg

----------


## Leo

Σήμερα ο Κόλπος των θαυμάτων έιχε εκπληξούλες για μένα. Μικρότερες οι ντάνες αλλά δεμένα καράβια που δεν ήλπιζα να τα δω εκεί. Θα σας κρατήσω σε αγωνία όμως και θα σας δώσω μια πρώτη εικόνα που έχει ένα δυό παράξενα... Τα θυμάστε? Η Καμέλια έχει μείνει έρμαιο του καιρού και κοπανίζεται με το άσπρο φερυμποτάκι, που δεν λέει να τελειώσει.

P1240890.jpg

----------


## hayabusa

περιμένουμε με αγωνία τη συνέχεια κάπταιν  :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Η συνέχεια είναι μάλλον λυπηρή αφού στην ντάνα ανάμεσα στα Ναυπηγεία του Σάββα και της Ελευσίνας προστέθηκαν 2 βαπόρια που με έκλπηξη είδα.
Τα ro-ro Hellenic Carrier και Hellenic Trailer της HSW. Δεν ξέρω αν συνδιάζεται αυτό με την αποχώρηση τους από την Κόρινθο και η εγκατάσταση μιας άλλης εταιρείας εκεί, αλλά εμένα με ενόχλησε όταν τα είδα στην ντάνα  :Sad: .

P1240911.jpg

----------


## Panos80

Τερμα δεξια στη φωτο ειναι το domenico (πρωην αιγινα); Φευγει και αυτο;

----------


## Leo

> Τερμα δεξια στη φωτο ειναι το domenico (πρωην αιγινα); Φευγει και αυτο;


Όπως τα λέει ο Panos80... νάτο...


P1250092.jpg

----------


## Leo

Μια άλλη έκπληξη ήταν η συντροφιά της Παναγίας Χωζοβιώτισσας. Η γνωστή κυρία που χάνεται και εμφανίζεται, Αλεξάνδρα Τ...

P1250081.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Μαλιστα. Βλεπω εκει το European express που το καλοκαιρι πιστευα βλεποντας το στο Ν.Μ.Δ. οτι συντομα θα ταξιδεψει αλλα.... κατι εχω χασει.
Που ειναι το Duchess M. ;;;;;;
μηπως διπλα στο Hermes?

----------


## Leo

Ένα κοντινό πλάνο (στο μέτρο του δυνατού)

P1240920.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε* Leo,* το οδοιπορικό σου είναι καταπληκτικό.
Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ που τιμάς, ιδιαίτερα, αυτό το θέμα. 

Δέκα χρόνια πριν, πήγαινα συχνά στην *Ελευσίνα* ακολουθώντας παρόμοιες διαδρομές.
Κάποια στιγμή θα βάλουμε τις φωτογραφίες δίπλα-δίπλα για να δούμε τις διαφορές.
_"Ιστορικές διαδρομές nautilia.gr"
_
_Έντεκα χρόνια πριν, στα 1998._
Το _"Ηγουμενίτσα Εξπρές"_ και το *"¶γιος Βασίλειος"* δίπλα-δίπλα.
Πλέον, ο χώρος έχει μεταβληθεί σημαντικά.
Αναγνωρίζετε πού βρίσκονται τα πλοία;

Και, βέβαια, τα πλοία αυτά έχουν χαθεί για πάντα, κάπου στα παράλια της Τουρκίας.

Ελευσίνα.jpg

----------


## Leo

Αντώνη, 

από καιρού εις καιρό με ξεκουράζει, με χαλαρώνει μια βόλτα στον κόλπο των θαυμάτων ή στην Σαλαμίνα. Βγάζω πολλές φωτογραφίες και όταν γυρίζω σπίτι τις χαζεύω με τις ώρες κάνοντας αναλύσεις....  :Very Happy: .

Για όσους θέλουν να δοκιμάσουν θα πρότεινα μια ηλιόλουστη μέρα, χωρίς αέρα... είναι μαγική η εμπειρία. Έχω υποσχεθεί στον Τράκμαν μια τέτοια βόλτα κάποια στιγμή για να μείνουν ντοκουμέντα και πίνακες ζωγραφικής της εποχής μας, στην ιστορία. Όταν γίνει αυτό, το θέμα θα είναι γίνει ένα κόσμημα για το nautilia.gr

----------


## sea_serenade

Πάντα συγκλονιστικές οι φωτο των Leo και Roi......... Μαγικός τελικά ο κόλπος της Ελευσίνας και πάντοτε απρόβλεπτος: Ποτέ δεν ξέρεις τι θα ανακαλύψεις!!!!!!

----------


## Rocinante

Αμα εχει κολημα κανεις με καποια πλοια...
Το βρηκα το Duchess M. Ειναι διπλα στο European Express. Μολις φαινεται η ριγα  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Κέρδισες, το δωράκι σου  :Very Happy: 

P1240930dm.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

> Κέρδισες, το δωράκι σου


 merci capitaine. :Very Happy:

----------


## sylver23

> _Έντεκα χρόνια πριν, στα 1998._
> Το _"Ηγουμενίτσα Εξπρές"_ και το *"¶γιος Βασίλειος"* δίπλα-δίπλα.
> Πλέον, ο χώρος έχει μεταβληθεί σημαντικά.
> Αναγνωρίζετε πού βρίσκονται τα πλοία;
> 
> Ελευσίνα.jpg


Αντώνη με κάθε επιφύλαξη νομίζω οτι είναι στου Σάββα. 
Και αν είναι οντως εκεί παίζει η πλατφόρμα που βλέπουμε στην φώτο σε πρώτο πλάνο να είναι αυτή που ήταν δεμένο το Γεώργιος Εξπρές.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε sylver, ο χώρος όπου ήταν παροπλισμένο το *"Ηγουμενίτσα Εξπρές"* δεν βρισκόταν στου *Σάββα*.
Αλλά, σε μια θέση όπου σήμερα υπάρχει ο μώλος όπου δένουν πλοία ("Ατλαντίς", "Ωκεανίς").
Βρισκόταν απέναντι από το εργοστάσιο *"Ίρις".*
Ο χώρος εκείνη την εποχή θύμιζε τριτοκοσμικές παραλίες σε χώρες όπως το Πακιστάν και η Ινδία.

----------


## polykas

*Ελευσίνα 14-11-2009.

*polykas4.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> *Ελευσίνα 14-11-2009.
> 
> *polykas4.jpg


Ελευσινιος ειμαι ο κακομοιρος αλλα την Ελευσινα που γνωρισα οταν εμενα στην Ελλαδα δεν την βλεπω... Απο πια μερια πηρες αυτη την φωτογραφια; Απο τον Τιτανα; Το ειναι αυτο; Σκαραμαγκας;  Νικος

----------


## Apostolos

Πρέπει να ειναι τραβηγμένη απο την εθνική οδό και απεικονίζει τον χώρο των ναυπηγείων Σάβα και το λιμάνι της Ελευσίνας. Παρακάτω η ανάποδη άποψη
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...=24239&page=16

----------


## Appia_1978

Κατατοπιστική φωτογραφία! Το ανοιχτό στα αριστερά, ποιο είναι;

----------


## a.molos

Domenico e.x Αιγινα.

----------


## Leo

Μια φωτογραφία των κρουαζιεροπλοίων στην ντάνα του κόλπου των θαυμάτων την 21.11.09

P1270298.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Θα αφησω τους ειδημονες να μας πουν τι ακριβως δειχνει αυτη η φωτογραφια που υποτιθεται οτι ειναι απο το 1910!

Τα δενανε τα καραβια και το 1910;

Salamis.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Πάντως η λεζάντα αναφέρει ράδα. Μήπως είναι τα καράβια που περιμένουν τη σειρά τους αρόδο για να μπουν στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά να ξεφορτώσουν?

----------


## Roi Baudoin

*"Στης Σαλαμίνας τα νερά, κοιμάται το φεγγάρι,
κι ένα κορίτσι στη στεριά για τ' όνειρο σαλπάρει".*

Στίχοι συμβολικοί του μεγάλου *Νίκου Γκάτσου* για το *"Ρεμπέτικο"*. Έντυσαν τη μουσική *του Σταύρου Ξαρχάκου* και απογείωσαν κυριολεκτικά την ταινία του *Κώστα Φέρη**.*

Στης Σαλαμίνας τα νερά πρέπει να έδεναν τα καράβια για πολλούς λόγους.
Για χρόνια υπήρχε υποχρεωτική *καραντίνα* και τα πλοία  παρέμεναν για μία ή περισσότερες ημέρες ανοικτά της Σαλαμίνας μέχρι να πάρουν την άδεια να μπουν στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά.

Κάποιες περιόδους θα πρέπει να τα παρόπλιζαν, όπως κάνουν και σήμερα.

Και κάποιες άλλες φορές τα πλοία παρέμεναν εδώ εν όψη εξαιρετικών γεγονότων.
Ένα παράδειγμα μας δείχνει και η παρακάτω φωτογραφία όπου ο αγγλογαλλικός στόλος είναι αγκυροβολημένος στα νερά της Σαλαμίνας.
Σε λίγες ημέρες θα βομαβρδίσει την Αθήνα, τον ταραγμένο Νοέμβριο του 1916.
Η φωτογραφία προέρχεται από το πρόσφατο εξαιρετικό αφιέρωμα της *"Ελευθεροτυπίας"* (Σάββατο 28 Νοεμβρίου 2009) με τίτλο *"ΕΘΝΙΚΟΣ ΔΙΧΑΣΜΟΣ".

*Σαλαμίνα.jpg

----------


## hayabusa

*πραγματικά με ταξίδεψες φίλε Αντώνη με την περιγραφή σου...Σε ευχαριστώ πραγματικά !!!*

----------


## Thodwris

Γεια σας και απο εμενα!

Απο μικρο παιδι ( του 1978 γεννηθης ο γραφων ) ο πατερας μου μου ελεγε για την κριση του 1981-1985 και τα εκατονταδες παροπλισμενα πλοια που υπηρχαν εκει. Χαρακτηριστικη ειναι η φραση που μου ελεγε και την οποια καποιος συνομιλητης εγραψε μερικα ποστ νωριτερα, οτι σχεδον μπορουσες περπατοντας να φτασεις μεχρι την Σαλαμινα πατοντας πανω στα παροπλισμενα. Μερικες απο τις φωτο που εχουν ηδη αναρτηθει σε αυτο το μαγικο ποστ το επιβεβαιωνουν. Αυτες οι φωτο μου εδωσαν την δυνατοτητα να δω με τα ματια μου αυτο που μου περιεγραφε. Ενα πολυ πολυ μεγαλο ευχαριστω σε ολους σας που τις αναρτησατε μεσα απο την καρδια μου!!!

Η ιστορια δεινχει οτι ο κολπος των θαυματων ανα τακτα χρονικα διαστηματα μεταξυ (15-30 ετων ) θα γεμιζει λιγο η πολυ με ντανες παροπλισμενων πλοιων.

Σαν ελαχιστον δειγμα ευγνωμοσυνης σε ολους σας, επιτρεψατε μου να παραθεσω και εγω μερικες φωτο απο την τωρινη κριση την οποια εζησα κυριολεκτικα στο πετσι μου!

Σας ζητω προκαταβολικα συγνωμη που θα κανω το ποστ μου σε κομματια γιατι το συστημα δεν μου επιτρεπει να βαλω ολες τις φωτο μου μαζι....

Τεταρτη 2 Δεκμβριου 2009 στον κολπο των θαυματων και ενα απο τα παροπλισμενα πλοια θα λυσουν για ενα τελευταιο ταξιδι... καπου για τις ακτες του Μπαγκλαντες η της Ινδιας....

Στην αρχη μερικες φωτο απο μερικες απο τις υπολοιπες ντανες που υπηρχαν στον κολπο.

   

Απο την ντανα της 3η φωτο θα φυγει το πλοιο μας με το σηνιαλο CM στο φουγαρο του.

----------


## Thodwris

Τα ρυμουλκα εχουν ερθει για να τραβηξουν αρχικα το ακριανο βαπορι ενα RORO για να μπορεσουν στην συνεχεια να τραβηξουν και εμας.


Απο την γεφυρα μας αυτη η εικονα υπαρχει στα δεξια μας 
 
και στα αριστερα μας

----------


## Thodwris

Τα ρυμουλκα λοιπον πιασαν δουλεια και αρχικα τραβηξαν το RORO
 
στο οποιο με το που ξεκολησε ηρθε μια φορτηγιδα με ενα κρενακι ισως για να φτιαξει κατι στα μπαλονια του ?

----------


## Thodwris

Αφου λοιπον το ανοιξαν αρκετα
 
και εντομεταξυ απο πανω μας πεταγανε και τα C130 με προορισμο την Ελευσινα 
 
ξεκινησαν να τραβανε και εμας 
 
και αφου ξεκολισαμε

----------


## Thodwris

αφησαμε πισω μας την ντανα... 
 

ενα μερος που το βαπορι μας εμεινε απο τον Νοεμβριο του 2008 

Η ιστορια επαναλαμβανεται τελικα.

Να εισται ολοι καλα!

----------


## hayabusa

φίλε Θοδωρη θα ήθελα να σε ευχαριστήσω για την εξαιρετική περιγραφή σου. μέσα από τα γραφόμενα σου συνειδητοποίησα πως το να είσαι πάνω σε ένα πλοίο που οδηγείται στο διαλυτήριο είναι μια πολύ σημαντική εμπειρία.

Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ, να είσαι πάντα καλά !

----------


## Thodwris

> φίλε Θοδωρη θα ήθελα να σε ευχαριστήσω για την εξαιρετική περιγραφή σου. μέσα από τα γραφόμενα σου συνειδητοποίησα πως το να είσαι πάνω σε ένα πλοίο που οδηγείται στο διαλυτήριο είναι μια πολύ σημαντική εμπειρία.
> 
> Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ, να είσαι πάντα καλά !


 
Τιμη μου που σας αρεσε. Καλοσυνη σας, σας ευχαριστω πολυ και παλι!

----------


## polykas

> ] αφησαμε πισω μας την ντανα... 
>  ε
> να μερος που το βαπορι μας εμεινε απο τον Νοεμβριο του 2008 
> 
> Η ιστορια επαναλαμβανεται τελικα.
> 
> Να εισται ολοι καλα!


*
Ευχαριστούμε Θοδωρή.Μοναδική εμπειρία που λίγοι μπορούν να την ζήσουν από κοντά.Να είσαι καλά που μοιράστηκες το όμορφο φωτογραφικό υλικό μαζί μας.
*

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πολλά ευχαριστώ στον καλό φίλο *Thodwris* για όλα όσα μοιράστηκε μαζί μας.

Νιώσαμε ότι βρισκόμασταν και εμείς πάνω στο πλοίο.
Δύσκολες στιγμές, δύσκολες καταστάσεις.

Ο γνωστός δημοσιογράφος *Peter Knego* έγραψε κάποτε ότι για πολλά πλοία  ο κόλπος της Ελευσίνας είναι ο δρόμος που οδηγεί στον ¶δη.

----------


## Thodwris

Θα ηθελα να προσθεσω ακομα 3-4 φωτο, απο τα σωστα μπαλονια που πρεπει να υπαρχουν αναμεσα στα παροπλισμενα πλοια

    http://img267.imageshack.us/img267/5027/dsc00559h.jpg 

Ειναι κορμοι απο δεντρα με λαστιχα περασμενα γυρο τους.

----------


## Thodwris

Επιπλεον οταν τα βαπορια δενουν, το λιμεναρχειο επιβαλει να μαρκαρεις περιμετρικα με μια λευκη μπογια τα βυθισματα σου για να μπορουν αμεσα να παρακολουθουν αν το βαπορι παρει καποια κλιση η αν αλλαξει το βυθισμα.

----------


## polykas

*Θοδωρή σε ευχαριστούμε για τις όμορφες πληροφορίες σου και εικόνες.Αναμένουνε και άλλες...*

----------


## Ellinis

> Απο μικρο παιδι ( του 1978 γεννηθης ο γραφων ) ο πατερας μου μου ελεγε για την κριση του 1981-1985 και τα εκατονταδες παροπλισμενα πλοια που υπηρχαν εκει. Χαρακτηριστικη ειναι η φραση που μου ελεγε και την οποια καποιος συνομιλητης εγραψε μερικα ποστ νωριτερα, οτι σχεδον μπορουσες περπατοντας να φτασεις μεχρι την Σαλαμινα πατοντας πανω στα παροπλισμενα.


Μιας και αναφερθήκαμε στην εικόνα που είχε ο κόλπος στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του '80, δείτε και το σχετικό άρθρο το οποίο επαναλαμβανόταν κάθε εβδομάδα...

laidup art.jpg

----------


## Natsios

> Επιπλεον οταν τα βαπορια δενουν, το λιμεναρχειο επιβαλει να μαρκαρεις περιμετρικα με μια λευκη μπογια τα βυθισματα σου για να μπορουν αμεσα να παρακολουθουν αν το βαπορι παρει καποια κλιση η αν αλλαξει το βυθισμα.


Επίσης επιβάλουν να υπάρχει σε ετοιμότητα συρματόσχοινο με γάσα για
αμεση ρυμούλκηση σε emergency περίπτωση. Η παρακάτω φωτογραφία 
απεικονίζει και τα δύο

DSC07790.JPG

----------


## Leo

Η σημερινή μου βόλτα είχε και μια όχι ευχάριστη έκπληξη, και μια ουσιώδη διαφορά από την προηγούμενη. Η *Καμέλια* αποφάσισε να διαμαρτυρηθεί για την ανθρώπινη αδιαφορία και δεν άντεξε άλλο τις κακουχίες. 3 φωτογραφίες χίλιες λέξεις....

DSCN0235kam0.jpg

DSCN0233_kam1.jpg

DSCN0237kam2.jpg

----------


## Hlias

Έπρεπε κάποια αριστουργήματα, να είχανε διατηρηθεί με κάποιο τρόπο... έπρεπε...  :Sad:

----------


## Ellinis

Σε ποιά αναφέρεσαι φίλε Hlias; Δε νομίζω για το άμοιρο Καμέλια;

----------


## Hlias

> Σε ποιά αναφέρεσαι φίλε Hlias; Δε νομίζω για το άμοιρο Καμέλια;


Όχι, στα παλαιά κρουαζιερόπλοια αναφέρομαι και ειδικά για το Australis, που είναι το αγαπημένο μου... (Δεν έχω ταξιδέψει φυσικά, αλλά μου έχει τραβήξει την προσοχή με την ιστορία του και διάφορες διηγήσεις και φωτογραφίες από ταξίδια του, σε διάφορες ιστοσελίδες που έχω βρει)

----------


## Ellinis

Δεν έχεις και άδικο, ήταν σπουδαίο και όμορφο βαπόρι.

----------


## CORFU

και το Καμελια εχει μεγαλη ιστορια για την Κερκυρα και τουs Παξουs. Το θυμαμαι καθε μεσημερι στιs 14:30 να αναχωρη για τουs Παξουs

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Μα φίλε Hlia το Αυστραλίς είχε ήδη πουληθεί και πήγαινε με ρυμουλκό στον νέο τόπο του την Ταϊλάνδη όταν έπεσε στην καταιγίδα και έπασαν τα ρυμούλκια με το γνωστό αποτέλεσμα. Αν δεν είχε συμβεί αυτό πιθανό να το καμαρώναμε σαν άριστα συντηρημένο ξενοδοχείο στο Puhket. Αν παρέμενε στην Ελευσίνα λίγο ακόμα ή θα είχε μπατάρει και πουληθεί για σκραπ ή απλώς με την άνοδο της τιμής του σκραπ θα πήγαινε για παλιοσίδερα. Στάθηκε όμως άτυχο.

----------


## Hlias

Αυτό λέω κι εγώ, ειδικά για το Αυστραλίς, που θα υπήρχε αν δεν συνέβαινε το κακό... ήταν άδικο και άσχημο το τέλος του, να σαπίζει για δέκα χρόνια στις ακτές της Φουερτεβεντούρα μέχρι να το φάει η θάλασσα... Αλλά δεν είναι μόνο αυτό, ήταν και άλλα πολύ όμορφα, κλασσικά πλοία...  :Sad:

----------


## Tsatsamaros

loipon eimai o gios toy ploikthth pou to eixe sth gramh ton paxon sas parakalo enhmerosteme me peretero leptomeries giati to psaxno 
sas eyxaristo ek ton proteron Δακουράς Χαραλαμπος

----------


## Tsatsamaros

loipame tora pou teleiosa apo fantaros arxisa na to anazoito giati exo poli kales anamnishs apo to baporaki 
ilpiza na exei endoxo toylaxiston telos alla???

----------


## sea_serenade

Φίλε μου σε ποιό πλοίο αναφέρεσαι γιατί δεν  κατάλαβα. Στα Hellenic Carrier και Hellenic Trailer, στο ΚΑΜΕΛΙΑ....???

----------


## Tsatsamaros

sto kamelia

----------


## Leo

Ειδικά σήμερα στον καλό μας φίλο Αντώνη (κατά ναυτιλία Roi Baudoin) θα ήθελα να αφιερώσω μια φωτογραφία που θα τον ταξιδέψει, θα τον πάρει μαζί της, θα τον γεμίσει αναμνήσεις και ιστορικές αναδρομές. Θα έχει κάτι να θυμηθεί από το παρελθόν αυτού του χώρου, αλλά και το παρόν του. Του εύχομαι η Παναγιά η Χοζοβιώτισσα να έχει καλά τον ίδιο, όλη την οικογένεια του και τους αγαπημένους του.

Από τον θαυμαστό κόλπο των θαυμάτων στον θαυμαστό μας Αντώνη!!

P1250077.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

Καπετάνιε είχα πάει και εγώ την περασμένη Τετάρτη
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 73174
Χαρισμένη στον φίλο Αντώνη

----------


## SAMOILIS

ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΕΥΣΙΝΑ ΤΟ "ΑΓΑΠΗΤΟΣ Ι"

e.agapitos_I_1948_1.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Η φωτογραφία δείχνει το πλοίο στην Κυνόσουρα της Σαλαμίνας.
Δίπλα του καμένο το *"Νήσος Ρόδος"* των* Σταθάκη-Μανούσου ("ΣΜ").*

----------


## Natsios

Αλλη μια εικόνα του κόλπου για τον Roi με τις καλύτερες ευχές μου
για τη γιορτή του

P1030935.JPG

----------


## bikas

> και το Καμελια εχει μεγαλη ιστορια για την Κερκυρα και τουs Παξουs. Το θυμαμαι καθε μεσημερι στιs 14:30 να αναχωρη για τουs Παξουs



και οχι μονο εγω αν και νεοτερος δεν θυμαμαι ποτε να ανεβαλε δρομολογιο τουκαι με πολυ ασχημο καιρο.ηταν ενα σιγουρο καραβι επερνε και 5 αυτοκινητα πισω και 2 στην πλωρη οπου εμπαιναν με μαδερια.
αξιζει ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω στον καπετανιο μαρκο Δ. και στο πληρωμα οπου ηξεραν τα ρευματα και τους καιρους οσο κανεις καπετανιος, ισως ο ανδρεας Γ. και ο Σπυρος Κ.  μπορουν να συγκριθουν μαζι τους

----------


## Leo

Στην χθεσινή μου βόλτα αστραπή, γύρω από τον *κόλπο των θαυμάτων* εκτός από την Παναγία Χοζοβιώτισσα και τον τον δεξαμενισμό του Λισσός το μενού είχε και μερικές εκπλήξεις όπως αυτό εδώ το κουκλί που θυμίζει έντονα το Μακεδονία της ΣΑΟΣ (Ferry Amami) πριν την κακοποίηση που υπέστη. Το όνομα του *LEADER*.... και είναι μια ομορφιά, αν κάποιος γνωρίζει κάτι για το πλοίο ας μας φωτήσει. Το μυαλό μου πάει και σε νέα αγορά, αλλά αυτό είναι μόνο υπόθεση.

DSCN7216lead.jpg

DSCN7233leader.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ Captain για τις υπέροχες φωτογραφίες.Βρήκα κάποιες πληροφορίες για το πλοίο :
http://syros-observer.aegean.gr/ais/...MMSI=209667000

http://www.rs-head.spb.ru/jdbc/fleet...1&language=eng

----------


## Leo

Η μικρή αυτή βόλτα είχε ακόμη μερικά κρυμμένα μυστικά  :Razz: , όπως αυτή η δεξιά πλευρά του Island Breeze, που έκρυβε το Golden Prince!

DSCN7255islandbreeze.jpg


Αλλά και το Στροφάδες στην μεγάλη ντάνα (κοντά στα Ναυπηγεία του Σάββα)

DSCN7250strofades.jpg

----------


## Leo

Από τις κατά καιρούς επισκέψεις μου στον κόλπο των θαυμάτων, μόλις χθες διαπίστωσα ότι το εις την πρύμη λέγεται ISLAND BREEZE  (η πρώτη εικόνα στο προηγούμενο πόστ) ενώ στην πλώρη λέγεται ATLANTIS.
DSCN8588atlantis.jpg


Επίσης μιας κι έχει αποχωρήσει πλέον η παντόφλα *Εν Πλω* θα δούμε από άλλη οπτική γωνία το ναυάγιο της Καμέλια με τον μόνιμο νεότευκτο αλλά παροπλισμένο γείτονα της.
DSCN8582elef.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

> Από τις κατά καιρούς επισκέψεις μου στον κόλπο των θαυμάτων, μόλις χθες διαπίστωσα ότι το εις την πρύμη λέγεται ISLAND BREEZE (η πρώτη εικόνα στο προηγούμενο πόστ) ενώ στην πλώρη λέγεται ATLANTIS.
> DSCN8588atlantis.jpg
> 
> 
> Επίσης μιας κι έχει αποχωρήσει πλέον η παντόφλα *Εν Πλω* θα δούμε από άλλη οπτική γωνία το ναυάγιο της Καμέλια με τον μόνιμο νεότευκτο αλλά παροπλισμένο γείτονα της.
> DSCN8582elef.jpg


Ευχαριστουμε Leo.
Μονο μια μικρη διορθωση. Η παντοφλα λεγονταν "Νοτες Εν Πλω" απλα η πρωτη λεξη ηταν γραμμενη με πολυ μικρα γραμματα και δεν φαινονταν.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Ο γνωστός καραβολάτρης και ιστορικός Peter Knego με την ευκαιρία που βρέθηκε στον Πειραιά μετά από κρουαζιέρα, επισκέφτηκε το παροπλισμένο προς πώληση The Emerald στον κόλπο της Ελευσίνας και φωτογράφησε τους εσωτερικούς του χώρους. Μαζί έχει αφιερώσει φωτογραφίες σε αρκετά ακόμα πλοία που βρήκε στον κόλπο των θαυμάτων:

http://maritimematters.com/2010/10/t...o-petrola-ing/

----------


## NikosP

Μία από τις παρέες(ντάνες) του κόλπου.
Ntana1.jpg
Για τους Leo,Frost,Trakman,Vinman & Sylver23

----------


## hayabusa

*Συνήθως σε αυτό το υπέροχο θέμα, βλέπουμε φωτογραφίες τραβηγμένες περίπου από το επίπεδο της θάλασσας. 

Επειδή όμως χθες έπεσε στα χέρια μου ένας "μικρός" τηλεφακός εγώ σκέφτηκα να "πάρω τα βουνά" και να φωτογραφίσω το κόλπο των θαυματων από μια απόσταση αρκετών χιλιομέτρων.

Δυστυχώς η ατμοσφαιρική ρύπανση μου χάλασε κάπως τα σχέδια και η ποιότητα των φωτογραφιών δεν είναι ακριβώς αυτή που θα ήθελα, παρόλα αυτά όμως είναι νομίζω διαφορετικές (δεν νομίζω πως έχουμε ξαναδει φωτογραφίες από την συγκεκριμένη θέση) και για αυτό θα ήθελα να μοιραστώ μερικές από αυτές μαζί σας. 

Αφιερωμένες στους λάτρεις της Ελευσίνας...





*

----------


## hayabusa



----------


## polykas

Yπέροχες λήψεις.Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ... :Very Happy:

----------


## renion

*Eξαιρετικες ληψεις.....*

----------


## Leo

> Συνήθως σε αυτό το υπέροχο θέμα, βλέπουμε φωτογραφίες τραβηγμένες περίπου από το επίπεδο της θάλασσας. 
> 
> Επειδή όμως χθες έπεσε στα χέρια μου ένας "μικρός" τηλεφακός εγώ σκέφτηκα να "πάρω τα βουνά" και να φωτογραφίσω το κόλπο των θαυματων από μια απόσταση αρκετών χιλιομέτρων.
> 
> Δυστυχώς η ατμοσφαιρική ρύπανση μου χάλασε κάπως τα σχέδια και η ποιότητα των φωτογραφιών δεν είναι ακριβώς αυτή που θα ήθελα, παρόλα αυτά όμως είναι νομίζω διαφορετικές (δεν νομίζω πως έχουμε ξαναδει φωτογραφίες από την συγκεκριμένη θέση) και για αυτό θα ήθελα να μοιραστώ μερικές από αυτές μαζί σας. 
> *
> Αφιερωμένες στους λάτρεις της Ελευσίνας...
> 
> 
> *


Φίλε hayabusa, 

εγώ είμαι ένας επισκέπτης (τακτικός θα έλεγα) για καραβολατρικούς λόγους και λάτρης του θαυμαστού κόλπου των θαυμάτων (από χαμηλότερα υψόμετρα), αλλά και όλων των παρόμοιων χώρων. Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την δουλειά σου!

----------


## hayabusa

*Aπό μέρους μου, μπορώ μόνο να σας ευχαριστήσω και να ομολογήσω ότι χαίρομαι που σας άρεσαν οι φωτογραφίες. Να είστε όλοι καλά*

----------


## Leo

Τα εναπομείνανατα του κόλπου, άλλα παραπονιούνται κι άλλα στέκονται αγέρωχα, σχεδόν ανέγγιχτα απ τον χρόνο...

DSCN7485kolpos.JPG

----------


## Ellinis

Φαντάζομαι πως με αυτή την κλίση που έχει πάρει το ΚΡΗΜΝΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ θα έχει γδάρει τις υπερκατασκευές του ΚΑΛΛΙΣΤΗ.
Δύσκολα βλέπω να ταξιδεύει κάποιο τους ξανά...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Τα εναπομείνανατα του κόλπου, άλλα παραπονιούνται κι άλλα στέκονται αγέρωχα, σχεδόν ανέγγιχτα απ τον χρόνο...
> 
> DSCN7485kolpos.JPG



Για μας απο την αλλη μερια του Ατλαντικου, μπας και μπορειτε να μας πειτε πια ειναι αυτα τα πλοια;

----------


## Apostolos

Απο αριστερά:
Αρσινοη, Ερμής (Ηπειρωτική), Καλλίστη (Free Enterprise), Παναγία Κριμιώτισσα (Ιαπωνικό Ro/Ro), και το Duchess M (Μαραγκόπουλος)

----------


## zozef

> Απο αριστερά:
> Αρσινοη, Ερμής (Ηπειρωτική), Καλλίστη (Free Enterprise), Παναγία Κριμιώτισσα (Ιαπωνικό Ro/Ro), και το Duchess M (Μαραγκόπουλος)


Αγαπητε φιλε το Αρσινοη μηπως εχει σχεσει με το παλαιο Ελλη( Ιπποκρατης)?

----------


## Leo

Ακόμη δυο από τη περιοχή των ναυπηγείων του Σάββα.... περιμένουν  τη σειρά τους για την αντίπερα όχθη.
Adriatic King (ex Santa Maria) & Alexandra T

DSCN7439sava.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

> Αγαπητε φιλε το Αρσινοη μηπως εχει σχεσει με το παλαιο Ελλη( Ιπποκρατης)?


Όχι φίλε μου, αυτο έχει διαλυθεί εδώ και πολλά χρόνια...

To Αρσινόη είναι άλλο

----------


## esperos

> Ακόμη δυο από τη περιοχή των ναυπηγείων του Σάββα.... περιμένουν τη σειρά τους για την αντίπερα όχθη.
> Adriatic King (ex Santa Maria) & Alexandra T
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 119163


Το  όνομα  βλέπω  είναι  Adriatica King  και  όχι  Adriatic  King,  κάτι  που  παραπέμπει  στην  προηγούμενη  εταιρεία  του  πλοίου.

----------


## Ellinis

Mια φωτογραφία του περιοδικού Life από το 1959, δείχνει τον κόλπο των θαυμάτων στολισμένο με λίγες ντάνες. Σε αυτές φαίνονται κάποια λίμπερτυ αλλά και τάνκερ τύπου Τ2. 
Εντύπωση μου κάνει οτι το πιο κοντινό λίμπερτυ είναι δεμένο με πρυμάτσες... Mπορεί να καταλάβει κανείς σε πιο σημείο είναι;

eleusis 1959.jpg

----------


## Leonardos.B

Πρέπει να είναι στις εγκαταστάσεις του Σκαλιστήρη (προβλήτα φόρτωσης, απο τα ορυχεία στην περιοχή Μάνδρας ).
Η θέση είναι νοτιοδυτικά των ναυπηγείων Ελευσίνας και μεταξύ ναυπηγείων και ημιβυθισμένου Mediteranian sky.

----------


## Leo

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος υπάρεχουν εκεί παλιές εγκαταστάσεις και σιδεριές που φανερώνου ότι κάτι υπήρχε σ αυτή την θέση (φαντάζομαι αυτό που ανφέρει ο φίλος Leonardos.B).

----------


## Ellinis

> Mια φωτογραφία του περιοδικού Life από το 1959, δείχνει τον κόλπο των θαυμάτων στολισμένο με λίγες ντάνες. Σε αυτές φαίνονται κάποια λίμπερτυ αλλά και τάνκερ τύπου Τ2. 
> Εντύπωση μου κάνει οτι το πιο κοντινό λίμπερτυ είναι δεμένο με πρυμάτσες... Mπορεί να καταλάβει κανείς σε πιο σημείο είναι;
> 
> eleusis 1959.jpg


Mια ακόμη φωτογραφία από την ίδια λίγο πολύ θέση, με λίμπερτυ - αμερικάνικα και καναδέζικα - και άλλα πλοία, παροπλισμένα το 1959.
eleusis2.jpg

Και μια δεύτερη και πάλι από το photostream του Nick Dewolf
eleusis1.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Mια φωτογραφία του 1964 μας δείχνει τον κόλπο από την πλευρά του Σκαραμαγκά. Εκτός από το λευκό δεξαμενόπλοιο ξεχωρίζουν πίσω του δυο μαύρα σκαριά χωρίς κομοδέσια. Άραγε να ήταν δυο από τα τάνκερ τύπου Τ-2 που μετασκευάστηκαν εκείνη την εποχή σε μπαλκ κάρριερ;

skaramangas 1964.jpg
πηγή

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Mάλλον ήταν από αυτά που είχαν γιά slops τα οποία αργότερα αντικαταστάθηκαν από παλιά γκαζάδικα του Νιάρχου. Το άσπρο σίγουρα είναι της Ηamburg Sud. Κάτω δεξιά η πρύμη με την Ελληνική σημαία μοιάζει να ανήκει σε ποστάλι.

----------


## πατρινος

Καλησπέρα. Πριν λίγες μέρες με το google earth σκανάριζα την περιοχή (ξεκινώντας από το Mediteranean sky) και είδα ένα βυθισμένο σκαρί μέσα στον κόλπο κοντά στην λίμνη. Πρέπει να είναι σε αβαθή νερά ώστε να φαίνεται έτσι. Ζητώ συγνώμη αν έχει ξαναερωτηθεί αυτό, αλλά αν ξέρει κάποιος την ιστορία του θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον να την μοιραστεί και με μας. Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## Ellinis

> Καλησπέρα. Πριν λίγες μέρες με το google earth σκανάριζα την περιοχή (ξεκινώντας από το Mediteranean sky) και είδα ένα βυθισμένο σκαρί μέσα στον κόλπο κοντά στην λίμνη. Πρέπει να είναι σε αβαθή νερά ώστε να φαίνεται έτσι. Ζητώ συγνώμη αν έχει ξαναερωτηθεί αυτό, αλλά αν ξέρει κάποιος την ιστορία του θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον να την μοιραστεί και με μας. Ευχαριστώ πολύ.


Αν θες ανέβασε ένα screenshot από αυτό που είδες γιατί εγώ τουλάχιστον δεν το έχω δει ούτε στο google earth, ούτε από κοντά.

----------


## πατρινος

> Αν θες ανέβασε ένα screenshot από αυτό που είδες γιατί εγώ τουλάχιστον δεν το έχω δει ούτε στο google earth, ούτε από κοντά.


Βρίσκεται στο στίγμα (Google earth) 38o01'32,12B και 23ο34'56,89Ε    φαίνεται από χαμηλό ύψος

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Αν εννοείς αυτό *εδώ* δεν φάινεται να είναι στο βυθό αλλά καποιο γκαζαδικάκι που έφευγε ή ερχόταν στο τερμιναλ των διυλιστηρίων που βρίσκεται πέντε στάδια δυτικότερα κι έπεσε πανω στη ραφή των δύο φωτογραφιών και φάινεται έτσι/ Δεν σημειώνεται στους χάρτες ναυάγιο εκεί και αφού τα νερά έχουν βάθος 16 μέτρα εκει θα ήταν ναυτιλιακός κίνδυνος για τα βαπόρια που χρησιμοποιούν το τέρμιναλ των διυλιστηρίων.

----------


## πατρινος

Ευχαριστώ απλά μου έκανε εντύπωση

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Σάββα.jpg Peter Fitzpatrick

Διακρίνονται το ημιβυθισμένο κουφάρι του Ν/Α ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ Μ208,το ψυγείο ΜΑRIANNA TSIRIS ?... κ η τσιμινιέρα του διαλυόμενου ΛΗΤΩ,πρώην ΟΙΑ.φωτό του 1984.

----------


## peter j.fitzpatrick

OUT IN A BOAT IN 1986 WE GOT THESE PHOTOS , I WAS 19 YEARS OLD  AT THIS TIME

----------


## peter j.fitzpatrick

IN ELEVSIS IN 1984

----------


## peter j.fitzpatrick

AGAIN OUT IN A BOAT IN 1986 WITH ALBERT NOVELLI

----------


## peter j.fitzpatrick

LAYING ALONGSIDE STENIES AND THEOSKEPASTI 86

----------


## peter j.fitzpatrick

ALTHOUGH SHE IS STILL THERE SHE IS AN HISTORICAL SHIP OF ELEVSIS
I TOOK THIS IN JUNE 2017 WITH THE AID OF A DRONE
PETER

----------


## Ellinis

> IN ELEVSIS IN 1984


It is must have been quite a sight to see a paddle wheeler in Salamis...

HEBE (more info _here_) was built in 1905, by the DDSG Shipyard at Obuda, Budapest for DDSG (Erste Donau Dampfschiffahrts Gesellschaft) and follwong withdrawal in 1970 she became a boat club /headquarters ship in Vienna. In 1978 she came to Greece and apparently laid up.

----------


## npapad

To δεξαμενόπλοιο WAVE που ήταν παροπλισμένο για δεκαετίες στον κόλπο της Ελευσίνας, εδώ σαν ALINTA τον Αύγουστο του 1974. Φωτογραφία που μας έστειλε ο Peter Fitzpatrick.
alintaaug74 (wave).jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> To δεξαμενόπλοιο WAVE που ήταν παροπλισμένο για δεκαετίες στον κόλπο της Ελευσίνας, εδώ σαν ALINTA τον Αύγουστο του 1974. Φωτογραφία που μας έστειλε ο Peter Fitzpatrick.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 196062


Από τα πολύ τελευταία εναπομείναντα Δ/Ξ με 2 ακομοντέσια.Απορώ πως άντεξε 15 χρόνια παροπλισμένο.

----------


## a.molos

> Από τα πολύ τελευταία εναπομείναντα Δ/Ξ με 2 ακομοντέσια.Απορώ πως άντεξε 15 χρόνια παροπλισμένο.


 Δεν άντεξε  ! Είναι αυτό που κάποια στιγμή βγήκε στην Εθνική οδό, παρασυρμένο από τον άνεμο ! Ειναι και η αφορμή που άνοιξε το συγκεκριμένο topic, πριν από πολλά χρόνια απο το φίλο μας τον Αντώνη. Δείτε και τη σχετική ανάρτηση στην πρώτη σελίδα. Την ημέρα εκείνη περνούσα με το λεωφορείο από τον Σκαραμαγκά, και είχες την αίσθηση ότι θα μπορούσες να συγκρουστείς με το πλοίο. Δυστυχώς δεν ανοίγουν οι φωτογραφίες.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Δεν άντεξε  ! Είναι αυτό που κάποια στιγμή βγήκε στην Εθνική οδό, παρασυρμένο από τον άνεμο ! Ειναι και η αφορμή που άνοιξε το συγκεκριμένο topic, πριν από πολλά χρόνια απο το φίλο μας τον Αντώνη. Δείτε και τη σχετική ανάρτηση στην πρώτη σελίδα. Την ημέρα εκείνη περνούσα με το λεωφορείο από τον Σκαραμαγκά, και είχες την αίσθηση ότι θα μπορούσες να συγκρουστείς με το πλοίο. Δυστυχώς δεν ανοίγουν οι φωτογραφίες.


Από ανοικτά των Ναυπηγείων Ελευσίνας παρασύρθηκε κ έφθασε στα διυλιστήρια στον Ασπρόπυργο.Όταν μπήκα στην Σχολή 1977,ήμουν νιός Κ γέρασα, αυτό ήταν δεμένο σε ντάνα μαζι με ένα STAR της ιδιας εταιρείας.Δάσος τότε τα καράβια,πραγματικά η χαρά του καραβολάτρη!

----------


## gioros

> Από ανοικτά των Ναυπηγείων Ελευσίνας παρασύρθηκε κ έφθασε στα διυλιστήρια στον Ασπρόπυργο.Όταν μπήκα στην Σχολή 1977,ήμουν νιός Κ γέρασα, αυτό ήταν δεμένο σε ντάνα μαζι με ένα STAR της ιδιας εταιρείας.Δάσος τότε τα καράβια,πραγματικά η χαρά του καραβολάτρη!


Προδηδεις την ηλικία σου αγαπητέ μου

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Προδηδεις την ηλικία σου αγαπητέ μου


Δεν έχω πρόβλημα,εξ άλλου οι φίλοι εδώ,πάνω κάτω ξέρουν!

----------

